# Looking for Mr. Right!



## missme

Is he out there?


----------



## aps45819

Yes, I am


----------



## toppick08

nope.


----------



## Beta84

Guys are always right!


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> Guys are always right!


----------



## mAlice

missme said:


> Is he out there?



Yes, but he's married or gay.


----------



## Beta84

mAlice said:


> Yes, but he's married or gay.



so Mr. Right was married from birth?


----------



## SnakeEater666




----------



## aps45819

mAlice said:


> Yes, but he's married or gay.





SnakeEater666 said:


>



Guess which one the fellow with the forum name "SnakeEater" is


----------



## SnakeEater666

None of the above.


----------



## Beta84

aps45819 said:


> Guess which one the fellow with the forum name "SnakeEater" is



Straight Dave?


----------



## TurboK9

mAlice said:


> Yes, but he's married or gay.




I'm married, thank you very much!


----------



## aubriana

No such animal!


----------



## vraiblonde

Beta84 said:


> so Mr. Right was married from birth?



Nobody's Mr. Right is some freakin' newborn baby.


----------



## The Scrambler

Single,strong and straight guy here.


----------



## Beta84

vraiblonde said:


> Nobody's Mr. Right is some freakin' newborn baby.



Exactly.  That's why not every Mr. Right is gay or married, as mAlice claimed.


----------



## Black-Francis

vraiblonde said:


> Nobody's Mr. Right is some freakin' newborn baby.



Michael Jackson's :shrug:


----------



## Mojo

Wesley said:


> Single,strong and straight guy here.



  Are you available this weekend?


----------



## Black-Francis

Mojo said:


> Are you available this weekend?


----------



## Mojo

Black-Francis said:


>



  Sorry, I got carried away for a second.  You are still my one and only


----------



## kris31280

Random question...

You always see these ads (even by MPDs like MissMe) for "Mr. Right".  Doesn't anyone ever post the ad for "Mr. Wrong"?  That'd be more fun to read, I think.


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> Random question...
> 
> You always see these ads (even by MPDs like MissMe) for "Mr. Right".  Doesn't anyone ever post the ad for "Mr. Wrong"?  That'd be more fun to read, I think.



gg was lookin for a Mr. Wrong at one point, wasn't she?  she just needed a good lay from a bad boy


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> gg was lookin for a Mr. Wrong at one point, wasn't she?  she just needed a good lay from a bad boy


 GG has no problem finding Mr. Wrong.


----------



## mAlice

Beta84 said:


> Exactly.  That's why not every Mr. Right is gay or married, as mAlice claimed.



You don't get jokes


----------



## Rael

missme said:


> Is he out there?



My name is Salvatore Dominic Wright, they call me Sal Dom for short.


----------



## ItalianScallion

missme said:


> Is he out there?


In the words of Bill Clinton..."It depends on what your definition of "right" is... I think there are as many Mr Right's left as there are Ms. Rights; only a handful. I know because I can't find many normal gals down here...Everyone has soo many issues!!
I guess what I hate the most is how attached you get to a guy, then a year or 2 later you hate him and remain bitter to all future guys...IMO


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> gg was lookin for a Mr. Wrong at one point, wasn't she?  she just needed a good lay from a bad boy





beta... u are asking for it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girlygirl87

ItalianScallion said:


> In the words of Bill Clinton..."It depends on what your definition of "right" is... I think there are as many Mr Right's left as there are Ms. Rights; only a handful. I know because I can't find many normal gals down here...Everyone has soo many issues!!
> I guess what I hate the most is how attached you get to a guy, then a year or 2 later you hate him and remain bitter to all future guys...IMO



very goood point! i know i am guilty of it.. working on it tho...


----------



## kris31280

girlygirl87 said:


> beta... u are asking for it!!!!!!!!!


 He's BEEN asking for it... for MONTHS.

He must not be your Mr. Right, though... not even your Mr. Right Now... more of your Mr. Maybe-If-I-Get-Really-Drunk-And-We-Were-The-Last-Two-People-On-Earth-And-Even-Then-I'd-Have-To-Be-Really-Hard-Up


----------



## girlygirl87

kris31280 said:


> He's BEEN asking for it... for MONTHS.
> 
> He must not be your Mr. Right, though... not even your Mr. Right Now... more of your Mr. Maybe-If-I-Get-Really-Drunk-And-We-Were-The-Last-Two-People-On-Earth-And-Even-Then-I'd-Have-To-Be-Really-Hard-Up



HAHAHAHAHA.. 

thats a goood one!! and quite possibly true. haha


----------



## ItalianScallion

girlygirl87 said:


> very goood point! i know i am guilty of it.. working on it tho...





girlygirl87 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA..
> thats a goood one!! and quite possibly true. haha


See what I mean???? And this twosome isn't even over with yet....


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> Ms. Maybe-If-I-Get-Really-Drunk-And-We-Were-The-Last-Two-People-On-Earth-And-Even-Then-I'd-Have-To-Be-Really-Hard-Up



....and this would be you....


----------



## girlygirl87

ItalianScallion said:


> See what I mean???? And this twosome isn't even over with yet....




nooo...  that does not count


----------



## ItalianScallion

girlygirl87 said:


> nooo...  that does not count



Well, if you're with Beta you must be an incredibly tolerant woman.....



not too smart, but still special... 


Counting down to jaded....5..........4..........3.........2......


----------



## girlygirl87

ItalianScallion said:


> Well, if you're with Beta you must be an incredibly tolerant woman.....
> 
> 
> 
> not too smart, but still special...
> 
> 
> Counting down to jaded....5..........4..........3.........2......



hahahha Im not with Beta.. Never was and (sorry B)_ Never WilL!!! Even tho we fuss like we have been married for 50 years.. we def arent.. 
lol


----------



## ItalianScallion

girlygirl87 said:


> hahahha Im not with Beta.. Never was and (sorry B)_ Never WilL!!! Even tho we fuss like we have been married for 50 years.. we def arent..
> lol


Ok. I can't keep up with whose with whom in this podunk town...
So are you jaded yet?


----------



## girlygirl87

ItalianScallion said:


> Ok. I can't keep up with whose with whom in this podunk town...
> So are you jaded yet?




been there for quite some time.. 
lol


----------



## The Scrambler

Well I am a very decent guy and actually not from this area. Transplaned to the area by my association with the DoD.


----------



## ItalianScallion

girlygirl87 said:


> been there for quite some time..
> lol


 
Nice chatting with you....


----------



## The Scrambler

Very cool Harley


----------



## girlygirl87

ItalianScallion said:


> Nice chatting with you....



haha. awwwww..


----------



## ItalianScallion

Wesley said:


> Well I am a very decent guy....





Wesley said:


> Very cool Harley


So we have 2 things in common....Just my luck; you're a guy...
Don't get your hopes up in this town and welcome to the forums.


----------



## The Scrambler

Sounds like an unhappy type


----------



## The Scrambler

Not you Harly but the girlie girl


----------



## The Scrambler

I know my chances of finding that smart, intellectual, assertive women of my dreams that does not have a mind full of bitterness and past relationship baggage slim to none but hell, I will keep my optimism alive.


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> haha. awwwww..


----------



## girlygirl87

Wesley said:


> Sounds like an unhappy type



im not the unhapppy type..


----------



## ItalianScallion

Wesley said:


> Sounds like an unhappy type


Not really. I'm just a realist and reality sucks lately. I have been disappointed by the lack of quality prospects lately. 
For now I just "hang out" with a few of my lady friends without actually "dating" them. We get along great but we're soo different. 
They're typical of many women today. They're in their "happy stages" right now I tell them; you know, living with their guy (maybe a kid) but very soon they'll be jaded too and hate men so I'll enjoy it while it lasts...


----------



## ItalianScallion

Wesley said:


> Not you Harly but the girlie girl


You need to learn to use the quote function...


----------



## Black-Francis




----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> View attachment 66555



hahahahaha


----------



## Gemmi

missme said:


> Is he out there?



I found mine!


----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> Well, if you're with Beta you must be an incredibly tolerant woman.....
> 
> 
> 
> not too smart, but still special...
> 
> 
> Counting down to jaded....5..........4..........3.........2......


coming from one of the biggest dumbasses on this forum.  



ItalianScallion said:


> Not really. I'm just a realist and reality sucks lately. I have been disappointed by the lack of quality prospects lately.
> For now I just "hang out" with a few of my lady friends without actually "dating" them. We get along great but we're soo different.
> They're typical of many women today. They're in their "happy stages" right now I tell them; you know, living with their guy (maybe a kid) but very soon they'll be jaded too and hate men so I'll enjoy it while it lasts...



it's tough to "date" your "lady friends" when they are just your hands with women names.  and those ladies on the other side of the bushes wouldn't be considered friends either.  nor are the people stuck sitting next to you in church while you're thumping your bible.  it's ok, everyone is special somehow!

Oh and gg, you really need to get over yourself hun.  You're really not all that


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> coming from one of the biggest dumbasses on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> it's tough to "date" your "lady friends" when they are just your hands with women names.  and those ladies on the other side of the bushes wouldn't be considered friends either.  nor are the people stuck sitting next to you in church while you're thumping your bible.  it's ok, everyone is special somehow!
> 
> Oh and gg, you really need to get over yourself hun.  You're really not all that




Thats it..u are offically on ignore.. I didnt say i was all that u @$$.


----------



## kris31280

girlygirl87 said:


> Thats it..u are offically on ignore.. I didnt say i was all that u @$$.


 Do we need to add B to the list of names?


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> Do we need to add B to the list of names?



S and J are already on it.


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> S and J are already on it.


 As are K, C, J (different one), S (different one but I'm sure you can guess THAT one), and R.


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> As are K, C, J (different one), S (different one but I'm sure you can guess THAT one), and R.



geez, with that many names I'm startin to wonder if you two are the problem.


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> geez, with that many names I'm startin to wonder if you two are the problem.


 It's why we're going to allow ourselves to be schooled in the Tao of .  She will teach us her ways!


----------



## girlygirl87

kris31280 said:


> Do we need to add B to the list of names?



yes.. yes we do! 

So my list is... 


A, B, C, D, J, R, T...


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> yes.. yes we do!
> 
> So my list is...
> 
> 
> A, B, C, D, J, R, T...



I'm on the list of lovers scorned?


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> geez, with that many names I'm startin to wonder if you two are the problem.



llike u have room to talk.. least i dont hav 5 guys lined up and still not with either one!!


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> llike u have room to talk.. least i dont hav 5 guys lined up and still not with either one!!


----------



## kris31280

girlygirl87 said:


> yes.. yes we do!
> 
> So my list is...
> 
> 
> A, B, C, D, J, R, T...


Heh, total updated combined list in alphabetical order:
A, B, C, C, D, J, J, K, R, R, S, S, T...


----------



## smdavis65

girlygirl87 said:


> llike u have room to talk.. least i dont hav 5 guys lined up and still not with either one!!



Beta has 5 guys lined up and hasn't scored?


----------



## girlygirl87

kris31280 said:


> Heh, total updated combined list in alphabetical order:
> A, B, C, C, D, J, J, K, R, R, S, S, T...



hahahah. 


NICE!!!!  oh our wonderful list of losers/douchebags/@$$holes...


----------



## girlygirl87

smdavis65 said:


> Beta has 5 guys lined up and hasn't scored?



haha. no hes got 5 girls.. i was using it as an example. haha


----------



## Beta84

smdavis65 said:


> Beta has 5 guys lined up and hasn't scored?



:smdavis:



No and no.


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> haha. no hes got 5 girls.. i was using it as an example. haha



Damn Beta! 5 girls? I need to grow some acne like you!!


----------



## smdavis65

Beta84 said:


> :smdavis:
> View attachment 66579
> 
> 
> No and no.


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> Damn Beta! 5 girls? I need to grow some acne like you!!


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


>



sorry, buddy!


----------



## withrespect

Black-Francis said:


> Damn Beta! 5 girls? I need to grow some acne like you!!



 this thread has been reported.


 to Beta


----------



## Black-Francis

withrespect said:


> this thread has been reported.
> 
> 
> to Beta



 to you!


----------



## withrespect

Black-Francis said:


> to you!


----------



## Beta84

withrespect said:


> this thread has been reported.
> 
> 
> to Beta


----------



## girlygirl87

anyways...


----------



## lilblondeone19




----------



## dontknowwhy

What happened to the one who originally posted the question?


----------



## girlygirl87

dontknowwhy said:


> What happened to the one who originally posted the question?



out lookin for Mr Right.


----------



## jwwb2000

There is a mate to each person out there.  Just have to dig through all the weeds until you find the right one at the moment.  If things don't work with that one, move on and don't dwell on it.  Bitterness will only hinder you from moving forward with your future relationships.


----------



## smdavis65

dontknowwhy said:


> What happened to the one who originally posted the question?



It's an MPD, who cares?


----------



## ItalianScallion

Beta84 said:


> coming from one of the biggest dumbasses on this forum.
> it's tough to "date" your "lady friends" when they are just your hands with women names.  and those ladies on the other side of the bushes wouldn't be considered friends either.  nor are the people stuck sitting next to you in church while you're thumping your bible.  it's ok, everyone is special somehow!


It must be sooo tough for you. You have to release your frustration on this forum and wait for a reply all because your inflatable date can't reply to you. :shrug:


girlygirl87 said:


> llike u have room to talk.. least i dont hav 5 guys lined up and still not with either one!!


Are his 5 gals named: Thumb, index, middle, ring and pinky???


withrespect said:


> to Beta


Now I see your problem! You're attracted to empty suits... 


jwwb2000 said:


> There is a mate to each person out there.  Just have to dig through all the weeds until you find the right one at the moment.  If things don't work with that one, move on and don't dwell on it.  Bitterness will only hinder you from moving forward with your future relationships.


There's a lot of weeds in So MD! Good luck finding that one blade of grass in them. And bitterness comes from years of weed wacking...


----------



## girlygirl87

> Are his 5 gals named: Thumb, index, middle, ring and pinky???





hahah 

maybe??? lol


----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> It must be sooo tough for you. You have to release your frustration on this forum and wait for a reply all because your inflatable date can't reply to you. :shrug:
> 
> Are his 5 gals named: Thumb, index, middle, ring and pinky???
> 
> Now I see your problem! You're attracted to empty suits...
> 
> There's a lot of weeds in So MD! Good luck finding that one blade of grass in them. And bitterness comes from years of weed wacking...





someone seems a little bitter.  such a "nice guy" that's getting old and crusty and can't figure out why nobody wants him even tho he prays every night for a woman.  maybe you should ask these women you're apparently friendly with why you can't get a date.  take their advice, they probably know what they're talkin about.


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> someone seems a little bitter.  such a "nice guy" that's getting old and crusty and can't figure out why nobody wants him even tho he prays every night for a woman.  maybe you should ask these women you're apparently friendly with why you can't get a date.  take their advice, they probably know what they're talkin about.


... Never thought I'd say this... 

B's got a point... a valid one... and an intelligent solution


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> ... Never thought I'd say this...
> 
> B's got a point... a valid one... and an intelligent solution



oh shush.  you said that just last night and that wasn't the first time.  i sometimes have good advice


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> oh shush.  you said that just last night and that wasn't the first time.  i sometimes have good advice


Heh... yeah... now if only I would actually take your advice for longer than a couple of hours


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> Heh... yeah... now if only I would actually take your advice for longer than a couple of hours





I'm not surprised!


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> I'm not surprised!


I managed to keep it superficial until this morning... 

 I'm so damn predictable.


----------



## girlygirl87

kris31280 said:


> I managed to keep it superficial until this morning...
> 
> I'm so damn predictable.






please tell me you didnt.. I must of jinxed you with my story.. lol


----------



## kris31280

girlygirl87 said:


> please tell me you didnt.. I must of jinxed you with my story.. lol


 I didn't go out... just had a mini conversation.

You did, dammit... bad influence!


----------



## girlygirl87

kris31280 said:


> I didn't go out... just had a mini conversation.
> 
> You did, dammit... bad influence!



glad u didnt go out.. 


a mini convo is OK DEPENDING on what it was about?!?! 

So... 
do share.. what did you talk about?!?! !


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> glad u didnt go out..
> 
> 
> a mini convo is OK DEPENDING on what it was about?!?!
> 
> So...
> do share.. what did you talk about?!?! !



eh, honestly convos can't hurt as long as she doesn't act on it.


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> eh, honestly convos can't hurt as long as she doesn't act on it.



i know. 

thats why i asked her what they talked about!!!! lol


----------



## kris31280

girlygirl87 said:


> glad u didnt go out..
> 
> 
> a mini convo is OK DEPENDING on what it was about?!?!
> 
> So...
> do share.. what did you talk about?!?! !


Sent


----------



## Crewdawg141

ItalianScallion said:


> In the words of Bill Clinton..."It depends on what your definition of "right" is... I think there are as many Mr Right's left as there are Ms. Rights; only a handful. I know because I can't find many normal gals down here...Everyone has soo many issues!!
> I guess what I hate the most is how attached you get to a guy, then a year or 2 later you hate him and remain bitter to all future guys...IMO



 

Amen to that!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girlygirl87

Crewdawg141 said:


> Amen to that!!!!!!!!!!



im a "Ms. Right".


----------



## Crewdawg141

girlygirl87 said:


> im a "Ms. Right".



That is very well true for someone in this world!  May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## girlygirl87

Crewdawg141 said:


> That is very well true for someone in this world!  May I ask how tall you are?



5"3ish  lol


----------



## girlygirl87

whats my height have to do with anything??!?! lol


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> im a "Ms. Right".



you will be...u just needa get out of the funk that azzhole left you in.


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> whats my height have to do with anything??!?! lol



short guys feel inadequate when a chick is taller than them.


----------



## Crewdawg141

girlygirl87 said:


> 5"3ish  lol



Ish? Does that mean over or under 5'3"?  I have always found humor is how people describe their height.


----------



## girlygirl87

Crewdawg141 said:


> Ish? Does that mean over or under 5'3"?  I have always found humor is how people describe their height.



no im not shorter.. im about 5'3-5'4


----------



## Crewdawg141

girlygirl87 said:


> whats my height have to do with anything??!?! lol



Curiosity.


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> you will be...u just needa get out of the funk that azzhole left you in.



yeahh i know i do... I am trying to work on it..


----------



## Crewdawg141

Beta84 said:


> short guys feel inadequate when a chick is taller than them.



I'm 6'4" 200-205.  I have only met one woman that was taller than me.  It was love at first sight but she was spoken for.  Such is life.


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> yeahh i know i do... I am trying to work on it..



and we're here to help 

Crewdawg, not everyone knows their exact height but has a general idea.  Unless you say 5'3 1/4" or something then it's not exact anyway.  Why does 1", give or take, really matter anyway?  You tryin to fit someone for a bionic suit?  You may need her wingspan too.


----------



## girlygirl87

Crewdawg141 said:


> I'm 6'4" 200-205.  I have only met one woman that was taller than me.  It was love at first sight but she was spoken for.  Such is life.



u like women taller then u!?!?!


----------



## Crewdawg141

Beta84 said:


> and we're here to help
> 
> Crewdawg, not everyone knows their exact height but has a general idea.  Unless you say 5'3 1/4" or something then it's not exact anyway.  Why does 1", give or take, really matter anyway?  You tryin to fit someone for a bionic suit?  You may need her wingspan too.



It was more a matter of curiosity.


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> you will be...u just needa get out of the funk that azzhole left you in.


 Helpful AND kind this morning?!?!?! 

  

The world's coming to an end, isn't it.


----------



## girlygirl87

kris31280 said:


> Helpful AND kind this morning?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> The world's coming to an end, isn't it.



lol


----------



## Crewdawg141

girlygirl87 said:


> u like women taller then u!?!?!



If I could find such that would be awesome!!!!!!!!!!!  Heck I would be happy with someone close to my height.  I think that it would be great to be shorter for a change!


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> Helpful AND kind this morning?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> The world's coming to an end, isn't it.



I'm always helpful and kind.  But it was weird that i was helpful to IS cuz he's creepy.


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> I'm always helpful and kind.  But it was weird that i was helpful to IS cuz he's creepy.



who is IS!?!?


----------



## ChevyGuy

girlygirl87 said:


> 5"3ish  lol



I'm around 5'3" and have dated girls taler than me before, it's all a matter of your opinion.


----------



## Black-Francis

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm around 5'3" and have dated girls taler than me before, it's all a matter of your opinion.



da plane da plane


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> who is IS!?!?


ItallianScallion or whatever his name is.



Black-Francis said:


> da plane da plane


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> *ItallianScallion* or whatever his name is.



I'm hungry


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> I'm hungry



u just want some shocolatte


----------



## Mojo

Black-Francis said:


> da plane da plane


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> u just want some shocolatte



I wouldn't mind a little shocolatte 

I'm having a turkey and cheese salad from Gallo's though


----------



## kris31280




----------



## girlygirl87

kris31280 said:


>



aww its k.


----------



## BadGirl

Lance said:


> yr ht is just fine & u r the Ms Right


You are just plain, out and out, weird.


----------



## lovinmaryland

BadGirl said:


> You are just plain, out and out, weird.



 they will be an item by the end of the week


----------



## ItalianScallion

Beta84 said:


> someone seems a little bitter.  such a "nice guy" that's getting old and crusty and can't figure out why nobody wants him even tho he prays every night for a woman.  maybe you should ask these women you're apparently friendly with why you can't get a date.  take their advice, they probably know what they're talkin about.


MOI?? Bitter? Old? Crusty? Not a chance. Somewhat disheartened with the lack of sense that most women down here have but other than that...:shrug:
They say I'd be a "good catch" but they're all living with someone. That was my point. They also said that almost all of their friends were married or shacking up. I told them not to worry; it's all temporary. They agreed.
Most women I meet today don't want a guy like me with $$$ and who has his ### together. They seem to want a guy who needs a mommy and doesn't respect them that's why they live with them and have kids without being married. Sorry but I'm also old fashioned when it comes to that. 


girlygirl87 said:


> im a "Ms. Right".


Pictures please.....PM if you're too shy to post here...


Crewdawg141 said:


> It was more a matter of curiosity.


I'm more interested in *width* than height...Remember, we ARE in So Md.


Beta84 said:


> I'm always helpful and kind.  But it was weird that i was helpful to IS cuz he's creepy.


TYVM. 


girlygirl87 said:


> who is IS!?!?


I have that effect on women. 


whome20603 said:


> I'm hungry


Come on by, I'll make you some salad with Italian Scallions in it...but you MUST behave yourself and NOT tell Beta you were here!! He is the "rumor control center" of this forum...


----------



## Crewdawg141

ItalianScallion said:


> MOI?? Bitter? Old? Crusty? Not a chance. Somewhat disheartened with the lack of sense that most women down here have but other than that...:shrug:
> They say I'd be a "good catch" but they're all living with someone. That was my point. They also said that almost all of their friends were married or shacking up. I told them not to worry; it's all temporary. They agreed.
> Most women I meet today don't want a guy like me with $$$ and who has his ### together. They seem to want a guy who needs a mommy and doesn't respect them that's why they live with them and have kids without being married. Sorry but I'm also old fashioned when it comes to that.
> 
> Pictures please.....PM if you're too shy to post here...
> 
> I'm more interested in *width* than height...Remember, we ARE in So Md.
> 
> TYVM.
> 
> I have that effect on women.
> 
> Come on by, I'll make you some salad with Italian Scallions in it...but you MUST behave yourself and NOT tell Beta you were here!! He is the "rumor control center" of this forum...



*I'm more interested in width than height...Remember, we ARE in So Md.*

My apologies.  I did forget the local rule that one must have a circumference measurment similar to their height!


----------



## Crewdawg141

ChevyGuy said:


> I'm around 5'3" and have dated girls taler than me before, it's all a matter of your opinion.



But you my friend have plenty to pick from that are taller than you.  No offense intended.


----------



## girlygirl87

Crewdawg141 said:


> *I'm more interested in width than height...Remember, we ARE in So Md.*
> 
> My apologies.  I did forget the local rule that one must have a circumference measurment similar to their height!



hahaha... 

i dont have that problem..


----------



## Black-Francis




----------



## Mojo

ItalianScallion said:


> MOI?? Bitter? Old? Crusty? Not a chance. Somewhat disheartened with the lack of sense that most women down here have but other than that...:shrug:
> They say I'd be a "good catch" but they're all living with someone. That was my point. They also said that almost all of their friends were married or shacking up. I told them not to worry; it's all temporary. They agreed.
> Most women I meet today don't want a guy like me with $$$ and who has his ### together. They seem to want a guy who needs a mommy and doesn't respect them that's why they live with them and have kids without being married. Sorry but I'm also old fashioned when it comes to that.



I never realized how many ballers there are in somd.


----------



## Black-Francis

Mojo said:


> I never realized how many ballers there are in somd.


----------



## Crewdawg141

girlygirl87 said:


> hahaha...
> 
> i dont have that problem..



That is a very good thing, my dear!  Please don't change.


----------



## girlygirl87

Crewdawg141 said:


> That is a very good thing, my dear!  Please don't change.



i dont plan on it.. lol


----------



## lilblondeone19

:worthless


----------



## StrawberryGal

Black-Francis said:


> View attachment 66682


----------



## StrawberryGal

Mojo said:


> I never realized how many ballers there are in somd.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Mojo said:


> I never realized how many ballers there are in somd.


Must be a smib word....


----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> Must be a smib word....



not at all.  that's just showing your generation gap.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Beta84 said:


> not at all.  that's just showing your generation gap.


Can't argue that but would you care to splain it to me boy wonder? TYVM


----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> Can't argue that but would you care to splain it to me boy wonder? TYVM



The word baller?  Why don't you look it up online.  It's more slang/ghetto than anything else.  Keep up with the times old man.


----------



## BrutalBlonde

missme said:


> Is he out there?



I'd say your plastic surgeon was a good start..They gots to be fake. Then again it's an MPD, so whatever.


----------



## Im_Me

BrutalBlonde said:


> I'd say your plastic surgeon was a good start..They gots to be fake. Then again it's an MPD, so whatever.



Fake front with a fake front?


----------



## ItalianScallion

Beta84 said:


> The word baller?  Why don't you look it up online.  It's more slang/ghetto than anything else.  Keep up with the times old man.


Old man? You're not that much younger than I am...


----------



## Crewdawg141

ItalianScallion said:


> Must be a smib word....



I would have to agree.  The young-uns are now question age, I'm 31.  How old are you ItalianScallion?


----------



## girlygirl87

Crewdawg141 said:


> I would have to agree.  The young-uns are now question age, I'm 31.  How old are you ItalianScallion?



im a young'n... im 22.. lol


----------



## Mojo

ItalianScallion said:


> Must be a smib word....



I'm from the best coast 



ItalianScallion said:


> Old man? You're not that much younger than I am...



Aren't you in your 40's?


----------



## Crewdawg141

girlygirl87 said:


> im a young'n... im 22.. lol



Yes you are young, but that is not a bad thing!  I often feel like I am 22 again, but when I wake up the hangover hurts more than it did in the past!


----------



## tyky

Crewdawg141 said:


> Yes you are young, but that is not a bad thing!  I often feel like I am 22 again, but when I wake up the hangover hurts more than it did in the past!


----------



## kris31280

Crewdawg141 said:


> Yes you are young, but that is not a bad thing!  I often feel like I am 22 again, but when I wake up the hangover hurts more than it did in the past!


There ya go GG!  Here's a candidate for you!  Everything you're saying you are which disagrees with something he's previously said suddenly becomes conditional!


----------



## Crewdawg141

kris31280 said:


> There ya go GG!  Here's a candidate for you!  Everything you're saying you are which disagrees with something he's previously said suddenly becomes conditional!



  Obviously you know a lot more to the situation than I do.


----------



## girlygirl87

Crewdawg141 said:


> Obviously you know a lot more to the situation than I do.



HAHAHA


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> im a young'n... im 22.. lol



so much to learn......


----------



## kris31280

Crewdawg141 said:


> Obviously you know a lot more to the situation than I do.


 ya think?


----------



## girlygirl87

kris31280 said:


> ya think?


----------



## Crewdawg141

kris31280 said:


> ya think?



 Duh.


----------



## toppick08

Mojo said:


> *I'm from the best coast *
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you in your 40's?



That would be The Gulf Coast..........


----------



## ItalianScallion

Crewdawg141 said:


> I would have to agree.  The young-uns are now question age, I'm 31.  How old are you ItalianScallion?


A little older than Beta...


girlygirl87 said:


> im a young'n... im 22.. lol


Old enough to hang out with but not old enough to date me...Sorry little one :shrug:  for you in any case cause you seem soo nice! 


Mojo said:


> I'm from the best coast
> Aren't you in your 40's?


The west coast is NOT the best coast (if that's where you're from). It's about to float off into the ocean. I heard Obama talking of "pulling the cotter pin" on the San Andreas fault to solve the economic problems there...
My age is top secret until my face begins to show it.


----------



## ItalianScallion

If you folks get time tomorrow, I'm making the trek to Cheeseburger in Paradise for a few hours. Supposed to meet some friends there but I don't stay long. I usually like to get there @3 and stay until 6 or so depending on the crowd. I'll be the one drinking iced tea at the bar. 
My favorite bar tender got canned this week!  I need some grief counseling. GG, Crewdawg, Kris, Toppick, etc., come on down!!!


----------



## girlygirl87

ItalianScallion said:


> If you folks get time tomorrow, I'm making the trek to Cheeseburger in Paradise for a few hours. Supposed to meet some friends there but I don't stay long. I usually like to get there @3 and stay until 6 or so depending on the crowd. I'll be the one drinking iced tea at the bar.
> My favorite bar tender got canned this week!  I need some grief counseling. GG, Crewdawg, Kris, Toppick, etc., come on down!!!



i work til 530.. then going to a friends house for dinner and a movie.. Sorrrrryyyy


----------



## toppick08

girlygirl87 said:


> i work til 530.. then going to a friends house for dinner and a movie.. Sorrrrryyyy



I'll leave the light on for ya'.........


----------



## ItalianScallion

girlygirl87 said:


> i work til 530.. then going to a friends house for dinner and a movie.. Sorrrrryyyy


Gotta get those priorities straight girlfriend...
You can get dinner and a movie anytime but you can't meet guys like me anytime...


----------



## Black-Francis




----------



## ItalianScallion

Black-Francis said:


> View attachment 66724


Your point?


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> View attachment 66724



hahahahahaah

dundundundundudn... sshhharrrrrrrrrrrkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Black-Francis

ItalianScallion said:


> Your point?



I like the ocean......:shrug:


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> I like the ocean......:shrug:



hehehehe


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> i work til 530.. then going to a friends house for dinner and a movie.. Sorrrrryyyy



What movie are we watching btw?


----------



## girlygirl87

rich70 said:


> What movie are we watching btw?





hahaha. idk yet.


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> hahaha. idk yet.



Scary, funny or action movie?


----------



## ItalianScallion

Black-Francis said:


> I like the ocean......:shrug:


More like, you like fishys....


rich70 said:


> What movie are we watching btw?





girlygirl87 said:


> hahaha. idk yet.


What's for dinner? I might show up as the pizza delivery guy...


----------



## girlygirl87

ItalianScallion said:


> More like, you like fishys....
> 
> 
> What's for dinner? I might show up as the pizza delivery guy...



hahah u want to join too?!!? awesomeee..


----------



## rich70

girlygirl87 said:


> hahah u want to join too?!!? awesomeee..


----------



## Gtmustang88

rich70 said:


>


----------



## ItalianScallion

girlygirl87 said:


> hahah u want to join too?!!? awesomeee..


oh, now that's kinky, even for a 22 year old...


----------



## rich70

Gtmustang88 said:


>



Keep quite


----------



## girlygirl87

ItalianScallion said:


> oh, now that's kinky, even for a 22 year old...



hehehe


----------



## ItalianScallion

rich70 said:


> Keep *quite*


"QUIET"


girlygirl87 said:


> hehehe


----------



## rich70

ItalianScallion said:


> "QUIET"



He knew what I ment.


----------



## ItalianScallion

rich70 said:


> He knew what I ment.


No, I am not a mined reeder...


----------



## Crewdawg141

ItalianScallion said:


> If you folks get time tomorrow, I'm making the trek to Cheeseburger in Paradise for a few hours. Supposed to meet some friends there but I don't stay long. I usually like to get there @3 and stay until 6 or so depending on the crowd. I'll be the one drinking iced tea at the bar.
> My favorite bar tender got canned this week!  I need some grief counseling. GG, Crewdawg, Kris, Toppick, etc., come on down!!!



That sounds like a good reason to ride the Harley!


----------



## ItalianScallion

Crewdawg141 said:


> That sounds like a good reason to ride the Harley!


  Any reason is a good reason to ride a Harley but I think I'll use the car today. I will definitely be on 2 wheels all day tomorrow though...


----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> Old man? You're not that much younger than I am...


well you act like an old fart on the boards.  I dont know how you act off the boards, but maybe that's part of your problem.  From all the stuff you've said in the past it sounded like you're at least upper 30's if not in your 40's or older.  Why won't you say your age if you're not embarrassed by it?



ItalianScallion said:


> What's for dinner? I might show up as the pizza delivery guy...


:creepy:


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> :creepy:



very


----------



## ItalianScallion

Beta84 said:


> well you act like an old fart on the boards.  I dont know how you act off the boards, but maybe that's part of your problem.  From all the stuff you've said in the past it sounded like you're at least upper 30's if not in your 40's or older.  Why won't you say your age if you're not embarrassed by it?


And why is my age such a concern to you? I'm simply having fun in a CLEAN way and you and your soul brother say it's creepy. You seem to be the ones with the issues about it. I think you're racist and you just don't like Italians. 
Maybe, if you knew me better, you'd know that I'm not the one with the problem in real life. You went off the deep end with your personal attacks on me, I didn't. You're judging all of me by what I say on here and so you don't have a complete picture of me. I'm not being mean to you here, honestly. 
Just because I find it hard to meet quality women down here doesn't mean it's my fault.


Black-Francis said:


> very


Your vocabulary is sooooo extensive or should I say: VERY?


----------



## smdavis65

You ladies may say you want Mr. Right, but your past relationships have proven you want Mr. Wrong. Well, here I am...

I'm an old, fat, bald, ugly, unemployed dude who lives in my Mom's basement and plays online video role playing games all day.

Don't worry, I'll treat you like crap, just like your ex's did, and won't give you an ounce of credit for anything you do.

I have put on some weight since my AV picture was taken, and I'm not as tan now as I was then.

So, seeing as all you chicks are attracted to the wrong guy, hit me up.


----------



## BEADELDOG

smdavis65 said:


> You ladies may say you want Mr. Right, but your past relationships have proven you want Mr. Wrong. Well, here I am...
> 
> I'm an old, fat, bald, ugly, unemployed dude who lives in my Mom's basement and plays online video role playing games all day.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll treat you like crap, just like your ex's did, and won't give you an ounce of credit for anything you do.
> 
> I have put on some weight since my AV picture was taken, and I'm not as tan now as I was then.
> 
> So, seeing as all you chicks are attracted to the wrong guy, hit me up.



Wow, you were not kidding!!  I bet your PM box is filled with that discription.

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## smdavis65

BEADELDOG said:


> Wow, you were not kidding!!  I bet your PM box is filled with that discription.
> 
> Have a great weekend!!



 

No PM's yet.


----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> And why is my age such a concern to you? I'm simply having fun in a CLEAN way and you and your soul brother say it's creepy. You seem to be the ones with the issues about it. I think you're racist and you just don't like Italians.
> Maybe, if you knew me better, you'd know that I'm not the one with the problem in real life. You went off the deep end with your personal attacks on me, I didn't. You're judging all of me by what I say on here and so you don't have a complete picture of me. I'm not being mean to you here, honestly.
> Just because I find it hard to meet quality women down here doesn't mean it's my fault.
> 
> Your vocabulary is sooooo extensive or should I say: VERY?


I called things creepy as I saw them.  You were like "oo maybe I'll sneak up on you and show up as the pizza delivery guy".  Dude, that's creepy and stalker-like.  I'm just being honest.  You say you're a nice guy that has clean fun and you're very religious and blah blah blah...which is all fine and dandy, but then whenever you're talking to women on here you turn into this creepy stalker dude.  Since you're probably a nice guy otherwise (cept for your apparent disdain for anyone that doesn't believe in your religion, which would make you a jerk), I'm just trying to point out that you should stop acting creepy with women and maybe you'd do a better job of attracting them.

Trust me, there may not be a TON of "quality" women (as you called them) around here considering it's a small area and most of them are snatched up quickly, but there plenty of good, single women around here.  You just need to find them and hope they're interested in you.  While it's not easy, it's not impossible either.  You make it sound like you haven't dated women in the time you've been here.  That's on YOU, not them.

And I don't have any problems "in real life".  I'm doing pretty great and enjoy good, clean fun just like plenty of other people.  Come on now, I'm a nerdy engineer.  How much trouble can I possibly get into?  

BTW -- my cousins and uncle are Italians.  I love Italy too -- one my favorite countries visited.  Italian food, also among my favorites.  I'm not racist, you're just a dumbass.



smdavis65 said:


> You ladies may say you want Mr. Right, but your past relationships have proven you want Mr. Wrong. Well, here I am...
> 
> I'm an old, fat, bald, ugly, unemployed dude who lives in my Mom's basement and plays online video role playing games all day.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll treat you like crap, just like your ex's did, and won't give you an ounce of credit for anything you do.
> 
> I have put on some weight since my AV picture was taken, and I'm not as tan now as I was then.
> 
> So, seeing as all you chicks are attracted to the wrong guy, hit me up.



  

I'll tell you what...the reason those jerks are exes is because the women weren't being treated the way they wanted to be.  Thats what a lot of "nice guys" fail to realize.  At the same time, you need to grab and maintain their interest.  That's the tough part, but it has little to do with being nice or being a jerk.


----------



## kris31280

smdavis65 said:


> You ladies may say you want Mr. Right, but your past relationships have proven you want Mr. Wrong. Well, here I am...
> 
> I'm an old, fat, bald, ugly, unemployed dude who lives in my Mom's basement and plays online video role playing games all day.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll treat you like crap, just like your ex's did, and won't give you an ounce of credit for anything you do.
> 
> I have put on some weight since my AV picture was taken, and I'm not as tan now as I was then.
> 
> So, seeing as all you chicks are attracted to the wrong guy, hit me up.


Let's see...

Old:  There's your problem right there, I'm apparently only attracted to douchebags in their early to mid 20's.
Fat:  Eh... if you've got a pecker-do, there's a problem.  I don't have a boobie-do so you can't have a pecker-do.
Ugly:  Subjective.  
Unemployed:   I'd say that's a problem but someone in the know would be quick to call me out.
Video Games in Mom's Basement:  Is there a reason for living in mom's basement?  Videos are fun every once in a while... but every day?
Treat me like crap:  How are you gonna do that?  Passive aggressiveness?  Because that's a real turn on, and the bigger arsehole you become the hotter you'll become (or so it seems ).  The whole passive aggressive cycle creates an entertaining dynamic designed to drive me to the brink of insanity, and we all know men love crazy biatches.

All in all, SM, you're about half way to Mr. All Wrong based on the above description, but there's room for improvement.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Beta84 said:


> I called things creepy as I saw them.  You were like "oo maybe I'll sneak up on you and show up as the pizza delivery guy".  Dude, that's creepy and stalker-like....then whenever you're talking to women on here you turn into this creepy stalker dude.
> 
> I'll tell you what...the reason those jerks are exes is because the women weren't being treated the way they wanted to be.  Thats what a lot of "nice guys" fail to realize.  At the same time, you need to grab and maintain their interest.  That's the tough part....


You have soo much to learn about life, jr. I didn't say I'd "sneak up on you" but if you think that's creepy, you're really in for a surprise. It may seem creepy/stalker to you but I was actually invited to join the dinner & movie if you remember. 
And, while I agreee with the last statement, it still irritates me that these women fell for these guys in the first place. Most other guys can see right through their lies and BS but the women couldn't? 
I've been around long enough to have seen what happens. Everything is "la la la" for the first few years and they are so loyal to their men, then it all gets trashed. In fact, I actually heard it happened to another gal just today at lunch. That's usually when I meet them and this is why I have the attitude that I have. Even an engineer should be able to see that...


----------



## Black-Francis

very creepy


----------



## toppick08




----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> You have soo much to learn about life, jr. I didn't say I'd "sneak up on you" but if you think that's creepy, you're really in for a surprise. It may seem creepy/stalker to you but I was actually invited to join the dinner & movie if you remember.
> And, while I agreee with the last statement, it still irritates me that these women fell for these guys in the first place. Most other guys can see right through their lies and BS but the women couldn't?
> I've been around long enough to have seen what happens. Everything is "la la la" for the first few years and they are so loyal to their men, then it all gets trashed. In fact, I actually heard it happened to another gal just today at lunch. That's usually when I meet them and this is why I have the attitude that I have. Even an engineer should be able to see that...


you were _jokingly_ invited, not _actually_ invited.  

I've heard some saying where women marry men hoping they'll change and they don't, while men marry women hoping they won't change and they do.  Point being, women seem to know what they want but don't pick the right guys for it quite frequently.  They probably see it just like guys do, but they ignore it.  Women in general spend far too much time with guys that they know aren't what they want, but hope they'll change...only to eventually get screwed over in the long run.  They stay with them, fall in love, then blindly support all their faults (out of love, obviously) when it's just gonna end up in heartbreak.  Obviously, the longer they deal with it, the worse it's gonna end.  Until women figure that out EARLY and get out of relationships with guys that don't act right for them, they're doomed to be hurt again and again.  I know quite a few women around here that could probably talk about their stories...things they ignored at first or hoped would change, blindly accepted once they fell in love, and then eventually were the reason for their breakups and heartbreak.  I just hope they all learned from it and find better relationships the next time around 

Oh and I find it interesting that you went from saying you're around my age to calling me junior and saying you've been around for a long time.  You confused or somethin?



Black-Francis said:


> very creepy



  yeah apparently this dude is a different age depending on his mood or something.


----------



## smdavis65

Beta84 said:


> you were _jokingly_ invited, not _actually_ invited.
> 
> I've heard some saying where women marry men hoping they'll change and they don't, while men marry women hoping they won't change and they do.  Point being, women seem to know what they want but don't pick the right guys for it quite frequently.  They probably see it just like guys do, but they ignore it.  Women in general spend far too much time with guys that they know aren't what they want, but hope they'll change...only to eventually get screwed over in the long run.  They stay with them, fall in love, then blindly support all their faults (out of love, obviously) when it's just gonna end up in heartbreak.  Obviously, the longer they deal with it, the worse it's gonna end.  Until women figure that out EARLY and get out of relationships with guys that don't act right for them, they're doomed to be hurt again and again.  I know quite a few women around here that could probably talk about their stories...things they ignored at first or hoped would change, blindly accepted once they fell in love, and then eventually were the reason for their breakups and heartbreak.  I just hope they all learned from it and find better relationships the next time around
> 
> Oh and I find it interesting that you went from saying you're around my age to calling me junior and saying you've been around for a long time.  You confused or somethin?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah apparently this dude is a different age depending on his mood or something.



I like how you two aren't even thirty and you already have all women figured out. You guys should write a book.


----------



## kris31280

smdavis65 said:


> I like how you two aren't even thirty and you already have all women figured out. You guys should write a book.


... I'm almost 30 and even I don't have myself figured out   B's got some serious insight though.  Now if he could just figure out how to get women to actually listen to his advice!


----------



## toppick08

You know how those engineers are,...........the first to look up and say "it's raining" and drown.


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> you were _jokingly_ invited, not _actually_ invited.
> 
> I've heard some saying where women marry men hoping they'll change and they don't, while men marry women hoping they won't change and they do.  Point being, women seem to know what they want but don't pick the right guys for it quite frequently.  They probably see it just like guys do, but they ignore it.  Women in general spend far too much time with guys that they know aren't what they want, but hope they'll change...only to eventually get screwed over in the long run.  They stay with them, fall in love, then blindly support all their faults (out of love, obviously) when it's just gonna end up in heartbreak.  Obviously, the longer they deal with it, the worse it's gonna end.  Until women figure that out EARLY and get out of relationships with guys that don't act right for them, they're doomed to be hurt again and again.  I know quite a few women around here that could probably talk about their stories...things they ignored at first or hoped would change, blindly accepted once they fell in love, and then eventually were the reason for their breakups and heartbreak.  I just hope they all learned from it and find better relationships the next time around
> 
> Oh and I find it interesting that you went from saying you're around my age to calling me junior and saying you've been around for a long time.  You confused or somethin?
> 
> 
> 
> yeah apparently this dude is a different age depending on his mood or something.



Hey junior,..............your pasty, can't swim in the water,..but loves Florida would last about 2 minutes here.............

You don't know heat, my friend.


----------



## Black-Francis

toppick08 said:


> Hey junior,..............your pasty, can't swim in the water,..but loves Florida would last about 2 minutes here.............
> 
> You don't know heat, my friend.



Is this a bad Jew joke?


----------



## toppick08

Black-Francis said:


> Is this a bad Jew joke?



nope...


----------



## ItalianScallion

Black-Francis said:


> very creepy


OMG! You've really outdone yourself now! 2 WORDS IN A ROW? 


Beta84 said:


> you were _jokingly_ invited, not _actually_ invited.


 


			
				Beta84 said:
			
		

> I've heard some saying where women marry men hoping they'll change and they don't, while men marry women hoping they won't change and they do.  Point being, women seem to know what they want but don't pick the right guys for it quite frequently.  They probably see it just like guys do, but they ignore it.  Women in general spend far too much time with guys that they know aren't what they want, but hope they'll change...only to eventually get screwed over in the long run.  They stay with them, fall in love, then blindly support all their faults (out of love, obviously) when it's just gonna end up in heartbreak.  Obviously, the longer they deal with it, the worse it's gonna end.  Until women figure that out EARLY and get out of relationships with guys that don't act right for them, they're doomed to be hurt again and again.  I know quite a few women around here that could probably talk about their stories...things they ignored at first or hoped would change, blindly accepted once they fell in love, and then eventually were the reason for their breakups and heartbreak.  I just hope they all learned from it and find better relationships the next time around


I think we'd get along fine in person if you'd just respect your elders more by quitting the childish name calling. 
As for your above statement, I couldn't agree with you more on it. It's exactly what I've seen in my 54 (soon to be 55) years of life.......OOPS! 
It slipped out. At least now you know what you're dealing with. 


			
				Beta84 said:
			
		

> Oh and I find it interesting that you went from saying you're around my age to calling me junior and saying you've been around for a long time.  You confused or somethin?
> yeah apparently this dude is a different age depending on his mood or something.


It's a grown up thing. You'll find out later...maybe 


smdavis65 said:


> I like how you two aren't even thirty and you already have all women figured out. You guys should write a book.


Thanks for the 2 compliments.....I think??


----------



## toppick08

ItalianScallion said:


> OMG! You've really outdone yourself now! 2 WORDS IN A ROW?
> 
> 
> 
> I think we'd get along fine in person if you'd just respect your elders more by quitting the childish name calling.
> As for your above statement, I couldn't agree with you more on it. It's exactly what I've seen in my 54 (soon to be 55) years of life.......OOPS!
> It slipped out. At least now you know what you're dealing with.
> 
> It's a grown up thing. You'll find out later...maybe
> 
> Thanks for the 2 compliments.....I think??



.we may be old,...........but we ain't slow......


----------



## Beta84

smdavis65 said:


> I like how you two aren't even thirty and you already have all women figured out. You guys should write a book.


I just call em like I see em.  At least the ones around my age, I dunno how they change when they get to your age 



kris31280 said:


> ... I'm almost 30 and even I don't have myself figured out   B's got some serious insight though.  Now if he could just figure out how to get women to actually listen to his advice!


it'll never happen.  not a big deal.



toppick08 said:


> You know how those engineers are,...........the first to look up and say "it's raining" and drown.


  mocking me cuz I'm an engineer?  sorry for having a good education, i know it's a tough thing to understand for many people around here.  maybe i should become a day laborer and be a real cool guy



toppick08 said:


> Hey junior,..............your pasty, can't swim in the water,..but loves Florida would last about 2 minutes here.............
> 
> You don't know heat, my friend.


I'm from Florida and lived there all my life ya dumbass.  I don't know heat?  The heat index has been around 100 this entire weekend and I've been out in it quite a bit.  Can't swim?  From FLORIDA!  Basically everyone in Florida knows how to swim before they reach elementary school.

If you're gonna throw retarded insults at least get your facts straight.  Why don't you go lick some more 19 yr olds.


----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> I think we'd get along fine in person if you'd just respect your elders more by quitting the childish name calling.
> As for your above statement, I couldn't agree with you more on it. It's exactly what I've seen in my 54 (soon to be 55) years of life.......OOPS!
> It slipped out. At least now you know what you're dealing with.
> 
> It's a grown up thing. You'll find out later...maybe



so you're 30 years older than me.  That's about what I pegged your age at.  How do you get off saying you're barely older than me?  Guess it's that "grown up thing".  Sounded like lying to me though.  

Respect my elders?  First, I didn't know how old you are and nobody really has an "age" in cyberspace unless they let it be known, so it's tough to respect elders when that's the case.  Second, you never respected me, so why the hell should I respect you?  The first time we ever interacted in this forum you insulted me because of my religion and told me I'm going to hell.  I have no respect for any POS that thinks any less of me because of my chosen beliefs.  Maybe you should try that respect thing first.  Just because you're older doesn't mean you instantly deserve respect.


----------



## smdavis65

Beta84 said:


> I just call em like I see em.  At least the ones around my age, I dunno how they change when they get to your age





They get even harder to figure out "at my age"!


----------



## jwwb2000

smdavis65 said:


> They get even harder to figure out "at my age"!



I know I always get it wrong too...thought it was all about piece and quiet.....get a piece and then be quiet :shrug:


----------



## ItalianScallion

Beta84 said:


> so you're 30 years older than me.  That's about what I pegged your age at.  How do you get off saying you're barely older than me?  Guess it's that "grown up thing".  Sounded like lying to me though.
> Respect my elders?  First, I didn't know how old you are and nobody really has an "age" in cyberspace unless they let it be known, so it's tough to respect elders when that's the case.  Second, you never respected me, so why the hell should I respect you?  The first time we ever interacted in this forum you insulted me because of my religion and told me I'm going to hell.  I have no respect for any POS that thinks any less of me because of my chosen beliefs.  Maybe you should try that respect thing first.  Just because you're older doesn't mean you instantly deserve respect.


Age is a state of mind IMHO so, mentally I'm young at heart even though numerically I'm that age. 
And you couldn't be more wrong with your statement. The first time we interacted, I stated the only way to heaven and you came in and personally attacked me for it as if it was I who made up those rules. You hit me with all kinds of derogatory names and, if you go back to whatever thread it was, you'll see this is true. 
I do not think "any less of you" because we have different beliefs. I actually think more compassionately about you because of your bad study habits.


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> I just call em like I see em.  At least the ones around my age, I dunno how they change when they get to your age
> 
> 
> it'll never happen.  not a big deal.
> 
> 
> mocking me cuz I'm an engineer?  sorry for having a good education, i know it's a tough thing to understand for many people around here.  maybe i should become a day laborer and be a real cool guy
> 
> 
> I'm from Florida and lived there all my life ya dumbass.  I don't know heat?  The heat index has been around 100 this entire weekend and I've been out in it quite a bit.  Can't swim?  From FLORIDA!  Basically everyone in Florida knows how to swim before they reach elementary school.
> 
> If you're gonna throw retarded insults at least get your facts straight.  Why don't you go lick some more 19 yr olds.







Come with me in the fall...and you can swim the Pearl River ......


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> so you're 30 years older than me.  That's about what I pegged your age at.  How do you get off saying you're barely older than me?  Guess it's that "grown up thing".  Sounded like lying to me though.
> 
> Respect my elders?  First, I didn't know how old you are and nobody really has an "age" in cyberspace unless they let it be known, so it's tough to respect elders when that's the case.  Second, you never respected me, so why the hell should I respect you?  The first time we ever interacted in this forum you insulted me because of my religion and told me I'm going to hell.  I have no respect for any POS that thinks any less of me because of my chosen beliefs.  Maybe you should try that respect thing first.  Just because you're older doesn't mean you instantly deserve respect.



Y'all should meet at the Lake.


----------



## Black-Francis

toppick08 said:


> Y'all should meet at the Lake.



 is right!


----------



## toppick08

The day this smart ass skools me on anything,........let me know.


----------



## dn0121

toppick08 said:


> Come with me in the fall...and you can swim the Pearl River ......



Don't do it beta, do you really want to be known as the someone who got pearled by TP?


----------



## toppick08

dn0121 said:


> Don't do it beta, do you really want to be known as the someone who got pearled by TP?


----------



## dn0121

If Beta swims in TP's pearl river he will be banned.


----------



## Mikeru

I really need to get in the habit of checking their ring finger.  It'll save me a lot of time and effort.  >_<;


----------



## StrawberryGal

Mikeru said:


> I really need to get in the habit of checking their ring finger.  It'll save me a lot of time and effort.  >_<;



Don't bet on that....  I'm married and I'm not wearing my wedding ring.  Why?  I didn't want to resize the ring just because I gained weight during pregnancy.  

Also, some single women wear a ring on the wedding finger. :shrug:


----------



## ItalianScallion

toppick08 said:


> Y'all should meet at the Lake.


Nah. If I drown him he'd end up in He!! and I don't want that on my conscience. Besides, it's too late for him to learn any manners. His excuse about not knowing anyones age in cyberspace is . You respect people you don't know first, then, if you lose respect for them, you still do not HAVE to disrespect them.


----------



## Black-Francis

ItalianScallion said:


> Nah. If I drown him he'd end up in He!! and I don't want that on my conscience. Besides, it's too late for him to learn any manners. His excuse about not knowing anyones age in cyberspace is . You respect people you don't know first, then, if you lose respect for them, you still do not HAVE to disrespect them.



creepy


----------



## ItalianScallion

Black-Francis said:


> creepy


VERY!


----------



## Black-Francis

ItalianScallion said:


> VERY!


----------



## Betalover

ItalianScallion said:


> Nah. If I drown him he'd end up in He!! and I don't want that on my conscience. Besides, it's too late for him to learn any manners. His excuse about not knowing anyones age in cyberspace is . You respect people you don't know first, then, if you lose respect for them, you still do not HAVE to disrespect them.



your old and you do not have a clue, Beta is very respectful!


----------



## jwwb2000

Betalover said:


> *you're* old and you do not have a clue, Beta is very respectful!



:fixed:

you are welcome


----------



## smdavis65

ItalianScallion said:


> Nah. If I drown him he'd end up in He!! and I don't want that on my conscience. Besides, it's too late for him to learn any manners. His excuse about not knowing anyones age in cyberspace is . You respect people you don't know first, then, if you lose respect for them, you still do not HAVE to disrespect them.



Ummm... if you drown him, won't YOU end up in hell?


----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> Age is a state of mind IMHO so, mentally I'm young at heart even though numerically I'm that age.
> And you couldn't be more wrong with your statement. The first time we interacted, I stated the only way to heaven and you came in and personally attacked me for it as if it was I who made up those rules. You hit me with all kinds of derogatory names and, if you go back to whatever thread it was, you'll see this is true.
> I do not think "any less of you" because we have different beliefs. I actually think more compassionately about you because of your bad study habits.


Couldn't be more wrong?  I don't want to get into any religious argument here, but you are merely going based on an opinion.  What if I told you that you'd be going to hell based on my beliefs?  You don't know whether you're right or I'm right.  You have absolutely no 100% definitive premise except for what YOU believe in YOUR heart.  So don't feed me that crap.  You may not realize it but it's insulting, rude, and downright hateful...and I have 0 respect for that.



dn0121 said:


> Don't do it beta, do you really want to be known as the someone who got pearled by TP?






Mikeru said:


> I really need to get in the habit of checking their ring finger.  It'll save me a lot of time and effort.  >_<;


It doesn't help much.  They could still be in a relationship or even married.  OR could be wearing a ring to keep most guys away.



ItalianScallion said:


> Nah. If I drown him he'd end up in He!! and I don't want that on my conscience. Besides, it's too late for him to learn any manners. His excuse about not knowing anyones age in cyberspace is . You respect people you don't know first, then, if you lose respect for them, you still do not HAVE to disrespect them.


Actually, you'd go to hell if you drowned me ya dumbass.  Oh wait, you probably believe that everyone can do bad things but as long as they stay true to their religion, they can be saved!  Talk about stupid.  The point of religion isn't to stay 100% true to your religion, it's to be a good person!  It's fundamentalists like you that have your wires crossed.  

I don't need to know someone's age to determine whether or not I have respect for them.  Go back to what I said higher up and you'll see why I have no respect for you.  I don't really care if you agree, but that's how it goes.  And I have better manners than most people...ask anyone that's actually met me.  You just strike me as a POS and I have no need to be friendly toward you.



Betalover said:


> your old and you do not have a clue, Beta is very respectful!


----------



## Crewdawg141

StrawberryGal said:


> Don't bet on that....  I'm married and I'm not wearing my wedding ring.  Why?  I didn't want to resize the ring just because I gained weight during pregnancy.
> 
> Also, some single women wear a ring on the wedding finger. :shrug:



Rings do not matter.  I have personally witnessed more "married" men leave the bar with a "friend" at the end of a night than the unmarked single guys.  Besides if rings mattered I would be married currently and not still single.


----------



## dn0121

They matter to some of us.


----------



## Beta84

Crewdawg141 said:


> Rings do not matter.  I have personally witnessed more "married" men leave the bar with a "friend" at the end of a night than the unmarked single guys.  Besides if rings mattered I would be married currently and not still single.



I think you're missing the discussion.  The ring suggestion was to determine who is taken and who isn't.  Just because some married guy is leaving a bar with a "friend", that really doesn't have much to do with people who are looking for relationships.


----------



## kris31280

A wise person once said, "Don't hate the player, hate the game."  It's hard to hate the game and not the player if you don't know what the game is... once you know the game, then it's hard to hate either the player or the game because you didn't know the rules, which makes you the dumb arse for even attempting to play in the first place.


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> A wise person once said, "Don't hate the player, hate the game."  It's hard to hate the game and not the player if you don't know what the game is... once you know the game, then it's hard to hate either the player or the game because you didn't know the rules, which makes you the dumb arse for even attempting to play in the first place.


----------



## Crewdawg141

Beta84 said:


> I think you're missing the discussion.  The ring suggestion was to determine who is taken and who isn't.  Just because some married guy is leaving a bar with a "friend", that really doesn't have much to do with people who are looking for relationships.



No, I am hitting it right on the nail.  Rings are not a determining factor of who is actually taken or not.


----------



## jwwb2000

kris31280 said:


> A wise person once said, "Don't hate the player, hate the game."  It's hard to hate the game and not the player if you don't know what the game is... once you know the game, then it's hard to hate either the player or the game because you didn't know the rules, which makes you the dumb arse for even attempting to play in the first place.


----------



## Beta84

Crewdawg141 said:


> No, I am hitting it right on the nail.  Rings are not a determining factor of who is actually taken or not.



Except a married guy is still married.  That's considered taken.  Just cuz he's screwing around with a "friend" doesn't mean he's not married.  Or do you mean guys wearing wedding rings that are actually single?


----------



## jwwb2000

Beta84 said:


> Except a married guy is still married.  That's considered taken.  Just cuz he's screwing around with a "friend" doesn't mean he's not married.  Or do you mean guys wearing wedding rings that are actually single?




There are some married guys who just don't care if they cheat or not.  Also, you have to put in the factor is that some married couples have an open relationship allowing them to freely go meet a "friend".


----------



## Crewdawg141

jwwb2000 said:


> There are some married guys who just don't care if they cheat or not.  Also, you have to put in the factor is that some married couples have an open relationship allowing them to freely go meet a "friend".



Could you accept your marriage if your significant other was running amok with someone else?  I know that I could not.  My ex wore her ring "proudly" all the way to the hotel rooms that she was using as her party places.


----------



## toppick08

Ladies love to flirt with married guys.........because they are safe.....


----------



## jwwb2000

Crewdawg141 said:


> Could you accept your marriage if your significant other was running amok with someone else?  I know that I could not.  My ex wore her ring "proudly" all the way to the hotel rooms that she was using as her party places.




I didn't say it was right nor acceptable to me (one of the many reasons I am now happily divorced).  I was just stating there are those out there who allow this kind of behavior and just those that don't care.


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


>


Um... why the reaction?  The smileys fail to express the thought.


----------



## Beta84

jwwb2000 said:


> There are some married guys who just don't care if they cheat or not.  Also, you have to put in the factor is that some married couples have an open relationship allowing them to freely go meet a "friend".


I know some guys don't care if they cheat or not.  My point was that it was a discussion about single people looking for Mr/Ms Right and how to pick out a single person versus a married person using the ring (and whether it was an accurate assumption or not), then a comment was made about married people still leaving the bar with someone else in their arms, and I didn't see how that was relevant.  Not that stuff needs to be relevant in these forums but I was trying to bridge everything and couldn't!  Single people looking for Mr/Ms Right wouldn't hook up with a married person, end of story.  Only an idiot would think a married person would cheat on their SO with them and think there's going to be a happy ending.

Oh and as for open marriages....


----------



## Crewdawg141

toppick08 said:


> Ladies love to flirt with married guys.........because they are safe.....



So I have seen.  And there are guys that go out trolling for women with rings on for the thought of a safe hookup.


----------



## Crewdawg141

Beta84 said:


> I know some guys don't care if they cheat or not.  My point was that it was a discussion about single people looking for Mr/Ms Right and how to pick out a single person versus a married person using the ring (and whether it was an accurate assumption or not), then a comment was made about married people still leaving the bar with someone else in their arms, and I didn't see how that was relevant.  Not that stuff needs to be relevant in these forums but I was trying to bridge everything and couldn't!  Single people looking for Mr/Ms Right wouldn't hook up with a married person, end of story.  Only an idiot would think a married person would cheat on their SO with them and think there's going to be a happy ending.
> 
> Oh and as for open marriages....



All that I  am saying is the simple fact that a ring is does not really amount to a hill of beans anymore.  A ring on the left hand might represent a married individual, a single person looking for an easy hookup, or a single person hoping to keep people away by simply flashing a ring.  At one time it might have meant something, but in my opinion they are not worth the money spent on them.


----------



## Beta84

Crewdawg141 said:


> All that I  am saying is the simple fact that a ring is does not really amount to a hill of beans anymore.  A ring on the left hand might represent a married individual, a single person looking for an easy hookup, or a single person hoping to keep people away by simply flashing a ring.  At one time it might have meant something, but in my opinion they are not worth the money spent on them.


Gotcha.  It's pretty sad these days...so many people just don't understand the point of marriage apparently.  Whether its the commitment, the need to work hard to keep it going, or even why you should get married.  Society is becoming stupid.  

But now that I get your point about rings, see below!



dn0121 said:


> They matter to some of us.


----------



## whome20603

Crewdawg141 said:


> All that I  am saying is the simple fact that a ring is does not really amount to a hill of beans anymore.  A ring on the left hand might represent a married individual, a single person looking for an easy hookup, or a single person hoping to keep people away by simply flashing a ring.  At one time it might have meant something, but in my opinion they are not worth the money spent on them.



You're not getting it


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> Gotcha.  It's pretty sad these days...so many people just don't understand the point of marriage apparently.  Whether its the commitment, the need to work hard to keep it going, or even why you should get married.  Society is becoming stupid.
> 
> But now that I get your point about rings, see below!



You're not getting the point 


WAIT, I think you just did...nevamind homie


----------



## Crewdawg141

Beta84 said:


> Gotcha.  It's pretty sad these days...so many people just don't understand the point of marriage apparently.  Whether its the commitment, the need to work hard to keep it going, or even why you should get married.  Society is becoming stupid.
> 
> But now that I get your point about rings, see below!



Very well stated.  I know that not all people view a ring or marriage lightly but they are getting drowned out by all of the bad apples.  It just goes to show how hard it really is to find that right person.  I am trying to avoid using EHarmony or some other site.


----------



## Crewdawg141

whome20603 said:


> You're not getting it



  I got it a long time ago.  Do not ever claim to know or understand women!  You will be more confused and lost than you were when you started!  And trying to find Ms./Mr. Right is no party either.


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> You're not getting the point
> 
> 
> WAIT, I think you just did...nevamind homie



troublemaker!


----------



## whome20603

Crewdawg141 said:


> I got it a long time ago.  *Do not ever claim to know or understand women!*  You will be more confused and lost than you were when you started!  And trying to find Ms./Mr. Right is no party either.



You mean, you never got the handbook?



Beta84 said:


> troublemaker!


----------



## smdavis65

Crewdawg141 said:


> Could you accept your marriage if your significant other was running amok with someone else?  I know that I could not.  My ex wore her ring "proudly" all the way to the hotel rooms that she was using as her party places.



 Ditto.


----------



## Pete

Has anything been determined here yet?


----------



## Crewdawg141

whome20603 said:


> You mean, you never got the handbook?



If only there was such an object, I would pay heavily for such!


----------



## smdavis65

whome20603 said:


> You mean, you never got the handbook?



There is no handbook, you dirty little fun haver!


----------



## Crewdawg141

Pete said:


> Has anything been determined here yet?



Yup, Still no (single) Ms. Right around.


----------



## missme




----------



## whome20603

Crewdawg141 said:


> If only there was such an object, I would pay heavily for such!



Re-he-heally?? Well, I have an extra copy...how's about a sell it to you, for a million dollars? Actually, if you pay me in full I'll settle for half. That's my final offer


----------



## Crewdawg141

missme said:


>



Yes?  You started this thread but have been quiet for a while now!


----------



## Crewdawg141

whome20603 said:


> Re-he-heally?? Well, I have an extra copy...how's about a sell it to you, for a million dollars? Actually, if you pay me in full I'll settle for half. That's my final offer



Now why would I want to possibly ruin one of the most frustrating experiences in life?


----------



## smdavis65

missme said:


>




Hi MPD! What are you doing up this early? Do you have the day shift at Choo-Choo's?


----------



## whome20603

smdavis65 said:


> There is no handbook, you *dirty little fun haver!*


----------



## whome20603

Crewdawg141 said:


> Now why would I want to possibly ruin one of the most frustrating experiences in life?



Fine, suffer then


----------



## Beta84

Pete said:


> Has anything been determined here yet?



we've determined that we're bored and will discuss dumb stuff in those circumstances!

oh and while searching for Ms. Right, there's nothin wrong with finding a Ms. Right Now


----------



## Crewdawg141

Beta84 said:


> *we've determined that we're bored and will discuss dumb stuff in those circumstances!*
> 
> oh and while searching for Ms. Right, *there's nothin wrong with finding a Ms. Right Now*



Very much so and Oh heck yeah!


----------



## Crewdawg141

whome20603 said:


> Fine, suffer then



I always do!  Headaches and heartburn.


----------



## Beta84

smdavis65 said:


> Hi MPD! What are you doing up this early? Do you have the day shift at Choo-Choo's?



you know she's been searching for a job since Rose's closed.  Why you gotta be so mean 


Lance -- will do.  Still tryin to load the award website it's slow 

hahahaha!  'Rick and Bubba's Guide To The Almost Nearly Perfect Marriage'

oh 251 is your post about rick and bubba!  yeah this is good stuff 

SEC SEC!


----------



## Crewdawg141

smdavis65 said:


> Hi MPD! What are you doing up this early? Do you have the day shift at Choo-Choo's?



Whats Choo Choo's like?  I am too afraid of a SMIB T&A Bar to even go in.  I have heard about Nasty things from Rose's!


----------



## sunflower

Lance said:


> yep i knew you`d like it yr GO SEC


----------



## smdavis65

Crewdawg141 said:


> Whats Choo Choo's like?  I am too afraid of a SMIB T&A Bar to even go in.  I have heard about Nasty things from Rose's!



It's far better than Roses. The dancers are pretty good looking. No booze, and everything is EXPENSIVE!


----------



## whome20603

Crewdawg141 said:


> I always do!  Headaches and heartburn.



Don't worry, I'm sure there's a pill for that. It'll probably give you the BG's though :shrug:


----------



## Crewdawg141

smdavis65 said:


> It's far better than Roses. The dancers are pretty good looking. No booze, and everything is EXPENSIVE!



Is it BYOB?  Are the glasses clean?  Do they import the dancers from another state?


----------



## Crewdawg141

whome20603 said:


> Don't worry, I'm sure there's a pill for that. It'll probably give you the BG's though :shrug:



BG's?


----------



## whome20603

Crewdawg141 said:


> BG's?



bubble guts


----------



## Black-Francis

Crewdawg141 said:


> Is it BYOB?  Are the glasses clean?  Do they import the dancers from another state?



No Alcohol Allowed...It is considered a juice bar and all dancers are local.....Not that I would know....


----------



## Crewdawg141

whome20603 said:


> bubble guts



Umm ok.  I am unfamiliar with that term.


----------



## Black-Francis

Crewdawg141 said:


> Umm ok.  I am unfamiliar with that term.



That means she wants to do you!!! and she is hot....


----------



## Crewdawg141

Black-Francis said:


> No Alcohol Allowed...It is considered a juice bar and all dancers are local.....Not that I would know....



WTF?  You would think that they would want a lot more money and at least make it BYOB.  Drunks always throw more cash around!  Juice Bar like Orange Julius?  Whats the decor like?  The establishment of the sort that I last went into was in Romania over 4 years ago.


----------



## Crewdawg141

Black-Francis said:


> That means she wants to do you!!! and she is hot....



Ahh.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## whome20603

Crewdawg141 said:


> Umm ok.  I am unfamiliar with that term.



Well there ya go, ya learned somthing new today.



Black-Francis said:


> That means she wants to do you!!! and she is hot....



Err, I know I'm confused and all but I'm pretty positive that's not what it means......................


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> That means she wants to do you!!! and she is hot....



  damn why can't she say that to me?


----------



## Black-Francis

Crewdawg141 said:


> WTF?  You would think that they would want a lot more money and at least make it BYOB.  Drunks always throw more cash around!  Juice Bar like Orange Julius?  Whats the decor like?  The establishment of the sort that I last went into was in Romania over 4 years ago.



It's the law, bro...


----------



## Crewdawg141

Black-Francis said:


> It's the law, bro...



Shows you how much that I know about such establishments in the place where I grew up.  I have never been to one in Maryland.


----------



## Crewdawg141

whome20603 said:


> Well there ya go, ya learned somthing new today.
> 
> 
> 
> Err, I know I'm confused and all but I'm pretty positive that's not what it means......................



Ok, so what is your meaning then?


----------



## Black-Francis

Crewdawg141 said:


> Shows you how much that I know about such establishments in the place where I grew up.  I have never been to one in Maryland.



Baltimore County is where the girls get freaky! Not that I would know....


----------



## whome20603

Crewdawg141 said:


> Ok, so what is your meaning then?



What's my meaning for BG/bubblegut?? It means someone better watch the hell out cuz your tummy's rumbling and you're about to blow the $h!tter up.

Wow, I thought I was confused. Let us recap: You said you don't get wimmens. I said I have a book for you to buy where you can learn about wimmens. You didn't want to ruin something or another...or maybe something about a headache and heartburn. I said someone probably has a pill for that but it probably gives you the BG's. You asked what the BG's are. I explained. You didn't get it. I further explained "BG's". Then this. Do you get it now or is it me that's confused...I mean, it _could_ happen.


----------



## rich70

Black-Francis said:


> Baltimore County is where the girls get freaky! Not that I would know....



Night Shift


----------



## smdavis65

Crewdawg141 said:


> Is it BYOB?  Are the glasses clean?  Do they import the dancers from another state?



Dude, no booze allowed.


----------



## whome20603

smdavis65 said:


> Dude, no booze allowed.



What about 'importing dancers from other states'...anything on that?


----------



## Black-Francis

whome20603 said:


> What about 'importing dancers from other states'...anything on that?



They only smuggle in prostitutes from Thailand....:shrug: Not that I would know....


----------



## whome20603

Black-Francis said:


> They only smuggle in prostitutes from Thailand....:shrug: Not that I would know....


----------



## Crewdawg141

whome20603 said:


> What's my meaning for BG/bubblegut?? It means someone better watch the hell out cuz your tummy's rumbling and you're about to blow the $h!tter up.
> 
> Wow, I thought I was confused. Let us recap: You said you don't get wimmens. I said I have a book for you to buy where you can learn about wimmens. You didn't want to ruin something or another...or maybe something about a headache and heartburn. I said someone probably has a pill for that but it probably gives you the BG's. You asked what the BG's are. I explained. You didn't get it. I further explained "BG's". Then this. Do you get it now or is it me that's confused...I mean, it _could_ happen.



Well now that I have a few different meanings - Yours makes good sense.  I wouldn't want to take your secretive manual for fear of ruining any of lifes surprises.  Women never cease to amaze me at times!


----------



## Crewdawg141

Black-Francis said:


> They only smuggle in prostitutes from Thailand....:shrug: Not that I would know....



It sounds like a few of us on here need to have a classroom session with you as the instructor!


----------



## Black-Francis

Crewdawg141 said:


> It sounds like a few of us on here need to have a classroom session with you as the instructor!



5 dolla


----------



## Crewdawg141

Black-Francis said:


> 5 dolla



I buy the beer!  Good enough payment?  Like anything from Sam Adams?


----------



## Black-Francis

Crewdawg141 said:


> I buy the beer!  Good enough payment?  Like anything from Sam Adams?


----------



## Crewdawg141

Black-Francis said:


> View attachment 66851



You're kidding, right?  I haven't had a Beast in years.  Have you not tried Sammy A or Wild Goose?


----------



## Beta84

Crewdawg141 said:


> You're kidding, right?  I haven't had a Beast in years.  Have you not tried Sammy A or Wild Goose?



he's tryin to scam you.  for 5 dollah he's tryin to give you 50 cent beer.


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> he's tryin to scam you.  for 5 dollah he's tryin to give you 50 cent beer.



n jus what wood jew kno bout dat?

sorry, inner hoodie coming out


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> n jus what wood jew kno bout dat?
> 
> sorry, inner hoodie coming out



I would know nothin bout scammin people and bein a cheapskate.  Jew tryin to say otherwise?


----------



## Black-Francis

Crewdawg141 said:


> You're kidding, right?  I haven't had a Beast in years.  Have you not tried Sammy A or Wild Goose?



No, I have never heard of::

Sam Adams::
Boston Ale
Boston Lager
Sam Adams Light
White Ale
Double Bock
Summer Ale
Oktoberfest
Winter Lager
Old Fezziwig Ale
Cranberry Lambic
Holiday Porter
Cherry Wheat
Cream Stout
Hefeweizen
Pale Ale
Scotch Ale
Black Lager
Brown Ale
Honey Porter
Irish Red
Chocolate Bock
Millenium Beer
Triple Bock
Hallertau Imperial Pilsner
Hallertau 24
Utopias

or::::

Wild Goose:
India Pale
Brown Lager
Oatmeal Stout
XPA
Pumpkin Patch
Snow Goose

:shrug:


----------



## whome20603

Beta84 said:


> I would know nothin bout scammin people and bein a cheapskate.  Jew tryin to say otherwise?



I woudn't do that to you jewd! Uhh, I mean dude!


----------



## Crewdawg141

Black-Francis said:


> No, I have never heard of::
> 
> Sam Adams::
> Boston Ale
> Boston Lager
> Sam Adams Light
> White Ale
> Double Bock
> Summer Ale
> Oktoberfest
> Winter Lager
> Old Fezziwig Ale
> Cranberry Lambic
> Holiday Porter
> Cherry Wheat
> Cream Stout
> Hefeweizen
> Pale Ale
> Scotch Ale
> Black Lager
> Brown Ale
> Honey Porter
> Irish Red
> Chocolate Bock
> Millenium Beer
> Triple Bock
> Hallertau Imperial Pilsner
> Hallertau 24
> Utopias
> 
> or::::
> 
> Wild Goose:
> India Pale
> Brown Lager
> Oatmeal Stout
> XPA
> Pumpkin Patch
> Snow Goose
> 
> :shrug:



Pick a 6 pack out of that impressive list that you pasted and I will bring it and a notepad.


----------



## Beta84

whome20603 said:


> I woudn't do that to you jewd! Uhh, I mean dude!






Mr. Incognito said:


> Hey jews r smart, we know the diff btwn a maddawg20/20 & a Sam Adams Boston Lager


durn right



Crewdawg141 said:


> Pick a 6 pack out of that impressive list that you pasted and I will bring it and a notepad.



you better pay more than $5.  I'm thinkin somethin like $50 for a 6 pack and a lesson.


----------



## Crewdawg141

Beta84 said:


> durn right
> 
> 
> 
> you better pay more than $5.  I'm thinkin somethin like $50 for a 6 pack and a lesson.



I figure that if there are more than just me attending 1 a 6 Pack a piece would be more than sufficient!  Especially at over $10 a 6 pack with Md State Taxes!


----------



## Beta84

Crewdawg141 said:


> I figure that if there are more than just me attending 1 a 6 Pack a piece would be more than sufficient!  Especially at over $10 a 6 pack with Md State Taxes!



perfect.  $50 per student.  You can pay me in cash.


----------



## Crewdawg141

Beta84 said:


> perfect.  $50 per student.  You can pay me in cash.



Beer.  I pay in Beer!  This way when I drink you under the table, I take what remains in the cooler home with me for later.


----------



## Beta84

Crewdawg141 said:


> Beer.  I pay in Beer!  This way when I drink you under the table, I take what remains in the cooler home with me for later.



Do jew understand me?  My only currency is CASH!  Do jew want to be provided beer and lessons or not?

Signed,


----------



## Crewdawg141

Beta84 said:


> Do jew understand me?  My only currency is CASH!  Do jew want to be provided beer and lessons or not?
> 
> Signed,
> View attachment 66855



I gots jew right here!


----------



## Beta84

SHOW ME THE MONEY!


----------



## Crewdawg141

Beta84 said:


> SHOW ME THE MONEY!


----------



## ItalianScallion

*All I can say is that most of you CANNOT have real jobs! All these posts in one morning??? *


Betalover said:


> *your* old and you do not have a clue, Beta is very respectful!


Have the engineer check your grammar.
Respectful??? I guess you're either dating, FWB, shacking up and probably not married to Beta??? I can tell by the blind love you have for him. No matter; check back with me in a few years and see how you feel then. 


smdavis65 said:


> Ummm... if you drown him, won't YOU end up in hell?


Nope. Drowning someone is not the unpardonable sin but we're off topic here...


Beta84 said:


> I don't want to get into any religious argument here, but you are merely going based on an opinion.  What if I told you that you'd be going to hell based on my beliefs?  You don't know whether you're right or I'm right.  You have absolutely no 100% definitive premise except for what YOU believe in YOUR heart.  So don't feed me that crap.  You may not realize it but it's insulting, rude, and downright hateful...and I have 0 respect for that.



Again, your bad study habits are showing. You can tell me, all you want, what you believe and I'd listen without the *immature, disrespectful* name calling that you do so well. This is a clear sign to me about the condition of your heart. 
And I absolutely have a "100% definitive premise" for the truth but, I have to admit, I've had more trouble convincing you "book smart folks" because of your desire for physical proof and lack of faith... My faith is not a blind faith. My faith is in the *EVIDENCE*. 
What you think is "insulting, rude, and downright hateful" is actually my concern for your eternal destiny. YOU and others ALWAYS see it differently but remember this: if you're wrong you'll spend forever regretting it! 
Now, let's get back to the ring thing and the topic at hand. 


			
				Beta84 said:
			
		

> Actually, you'd go to hell if you drowned me ya dumbass.  Oh wait, you probably believe that everyone can do bad things but as long as they stay true to their religion, they can be saved!  Talk about stupid.  The point of religion isn't to stay 100% true to your religion, it's to be a good person!  It's fundamentalists like you that have your wires crossed.


Nope! Wrong again dude. Very worldly minded belief system you have there. 
You should keep this stuff in the "religion" section...and besides, we've been through this before. A LOT! 


			
				Beat84 said:
			
		

> I don't need to know someone's age to determine whether or not I have respect for them.  Go back to what I said higher up and you'll see why I have no respect for you.  I don't really care if you agree, but that's how it goes.  And I have better manners than most people...ask anyone that's actually met me.  You just strike me as a POS and I have no need to be friendly toward you.


Sounds Christ like to me  Where'd that Beta84 guy go who said: "The point of religion isn't to stay 100% true to your religion, it's to be a good person!"??? 
Betalover...is this the same guy you're confused about???


smdavis65 said:


> There is no handbook, you dirty little fun haver!


I learned that years ago. You just have to figure out how they're wired and THEN things go smoother. 
My problem, as I said earleir, is meeting them. It's like the old Cat Stevens song? "....if I could meet em I could get em, but as yet I haven't met em, that's how I'm in the state I'm in...." 

Although it took me a lot of years, they're not hard to figure out: 
1) no logic
2) some/lots of emotion
3) some thinking...
See? I'll pay for this one later. 


Crewdawg141 said:


> Yes?  You started this thread but have been quiet for a while now!


MPD, that's why.....


----------



## Crewdawg141

ItalianScallion said:


> *All I can say is that most of you CANNOT have real jobs! All these posts in one morning??? *
> Have the engineer check your grammar.
> Respectful??? I guess you're either dating, FWB, shacking up and probably not married to Beta??? I can tell by the blind love you have for him. No matter; check back with me in a few years and see how you feel then.
> 
> Nope. Drowning someone is not the unpardonable sin but we're off topic here...
> 
> 
> Again, your bad study habits are showing. You can tell me, all you want, what you believe and I'd listen without the *immature, disrespectful* name calling that you do so well. This is a clear sign to me about the condition of your heart.
> And I absolutely have a "100% definitive premise" for the truth but, I have to admit, I've had more trouble convincing you "book smart folks" because of your desire for physical proof and lack of faith... My faith is not a blind faith. My faith is in the *EVIDENCE*.
> What you think is "insulting, rude, and downright hateful" is actually my concern for your eternal destiny. YOU and others ALWAYS see it differently but remember this: if you're wrong you'll spend forever regretting it!
> Now, let's get back to the ring thing and the topic at hand.
> 
> Nope! Wrong again dude. Very worldly minded belief system you have there.
> You should keep this stuff in the "religion" section...and besides, we've been through this before. A LOT!
> 
> Sounds Christ like to me  Where'd that Beta84 guy go who said: "The point of religion isn't to stay 100% true to your religion, it's to be a good person!"???
> Betalover...is this the same guy you're confused about???
> 
> I learned that years ago. You just have to figure out how they're wired and THEN things go smoother.
> My problem, as I said earleir, is meeting them. It's like the old Cat Stevens song? "....if I could meet em I could get em, but as yet I haven't met em, that's how I'm in the state I'm in...."
> 
> Although it took me a lot of years, they're not hard to figure out:
> 1) no logic
> 2) some/lots of emotion
> 3) some thinking...
> See? I'll pay for this one later.
> 
> MPD, that's why.....



No I have a nice comfortable job that allows me to play with very few things online.  The forums just happen to be something that is not filtered out from me.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Crewdawg141 said:


> No I have a nice comfortable job that allows me to play with very few things online.  The forums just happen to be something that is not filtered out from me.


That's fine. It works out this way normally. I don't do mornings so (as you can see) it's 10:30pm and this is pretty much the last post until tomorrow. When I get on tomorrow, usually afternoon, there will be a bunch of more pages. That's why I asked.


----------



## tyky

ItalianScallion said:


> That's fine. It works out this way normally. I don't do mornings so (as you can see) it's 10:30pm and this is pretty much the last post until tomorrow. When I get on tomorrow, usually afternoon, there will be a bunch of more pages. That's why I asked.



so what is your point?


----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> *All I can say is that most of you CANNOT have real jobs! All these posts in one morning??? *I have a great job considering my age, thanks for asking!
> Have the engineer check your grammar.
> Respectful??? I guess you're either dating, FWB, shacking up and probably not married to Beta??? I can tell by the blind love you have for him. No matter; check back with me in a few years and see how you feel then. Are you that ignorant?  It's an MPD that's just screwing with you.  They were being honest though, I am quite respectful to most people.  You lost mine.
> 
> Nope. Drowning someone is not the unpardonable sin but we're off topic here...Exactly.  Murdering is pardonable but not believing in Jesus isn't.  That's ludicrous.  In your beliefs, someone who behaves like a saint their entire life can still go to hell, while murderers get into heaven.  You don't see ANY problem with this at all??
> 
> 
> Again, your bad study habits are showing. You can tell me, all you want, what you believe and I'd listen without the *immature, disrespectful* name calling that you do so well. This is a clear sign to me about the condition of your heart. Not really, it's more like a clear sign that I have no tolerance for people that tell me I'm going to hell.
> And I absolutely have a "100% definitive premise" for the truth but, I have to admit, I've had more trouble convincing you "book smart folks" because of your desire for physical proof and lack of faith... My faith is not a blind faith. My faith is in the *EVIDENCE*. You mean that book written by some guys 2000 years ago that almost definitely distorted at least some facts?  If you are 100% a believer in books being accurate, you should try Dianetics...it's more recent.
> What you think is "insulting, rude, and downright hateful" is actually my concern for your eternal destiny. YOU and others ALWAYS see it differently but remember this: if you're wrong you'll spend forever regretting it!
> Now, let's get back to the ring thing and the topic at hand. And if YOU'RE wrong, YOU will spend forever regretting it!!  When you're sitting around in hell for being hateful toward others, you'll wish you had shut your pie hole and started treating non-believers with more respect.  This whole "I am concerned" for you BS where you look down on us is just pathetic.
> 
> Nope! Wrong again dude. Very worldly minded belief system you have there.
> You should keep this stuff in the "religion" section...and besides, we've been through this before. A LOT! Which is why it's a waste of time to do again.  You really should stop wasting your time trying to "help" people that don't want to be "saved" by lunatics.
> 
> Sounds Christ like to me  Where'd that Beta84 guy go who said: "The point of religion isn't to stay 100% true to your religion, it's to be a good person!"???
> Betalover...is this the same guy you're confused about???
> Oh I'm sorry, the point of religion is because everything definitely happened the way YOU think it did and not the way BILLIONS of other people are CONVINCED it did.  Somehow YOU are right and all those other people who also have "proof" are WRONG.  I bet you've never listened to their proof before, you're just so convinced yours is right that you have no need to listen to others.
> 
> But back on point, I forgot...the point of religion is to go around murdering people your entire life, but get saved and go to heaven right before you die and let all the good non-believers go to hell since the only unforgivable sin is not believing!!  Yeah that doesn't sound screwed up and brain-washed at all.
> 
> I learned that years ago. You just have to figure out how they're wired and THEN things go smoother.
> My problem, as I said earleir, is meeting them. It's like the old Cat Stevens song? "....if I could meet em I could get em, but as yet I haven't met em, that's how I'm in the state I'm in...."
> 
> Although it took me a lot of years, they're not hard to figure out:
> 1) no logic
> 2) some/lots of emotion
> 3) some thinking...
> See? I'll pay for this one later.
> 
> Oh please.  You sound like you have more problems than that.  How come nobody else has as severe of a problem as you seem to?  Please.  That is, unless you've also been divorced or going through different women like a majority of the older unmarried guys around here are.  But I doubt any woman could handle your religious viewpoint unless she was equally nuts, so it's probably tougher finding women for you.  And if you're having THAT big of a problem for so long, why don't you move?
> 
> MPD, that's why.....



Arguing with crazy people = waste of time


----------



## kris31280

This thread became a train wreck in the last 24 hours


----------



## Crewdawg141

kris31280 said:


> This thread became a train wreck in the last 24 hours



But it provided much needed entertainment to get through the work day!


----------



## Beta84

Crewdawg141 said:


> But it provided much needed entertainment to get through the work day!



exactly!  how come i haven't received your payment yet


----------



## Crewdawg141

Beta84 said:


> exactly!  how come i haven't received your payment yet



You did not pick your flavor of beer!


----------



## tyky

Beta84 said:


> Arguing with crazy people = waste of time



you actually read the entire thing 


I couldn't get through it all I saw was


----------



## kris31280

So  (is there even a topic anymore?) What's a girl to do when Mr. All Wrong texts her, but it's not the right Mr. All Wrong, it's the really wrong Mr. All Wrong?


----------



## girlygirl87

kris31280 said:


> So  (is there even a topic anymore?) What's a girl to do when Mr. All Wrong texts her, but it's not the right Mr. All Wrong, it's the really wrong Mr. All Wrong?



IGNORE HIM!!!!!!!!


----------



## kris31280

girlygirl87 said:


> IGNORE HIM!!!!!!!!


 Too late.  Maybe he's the Mr. Safe All Wrong until September :shrug:


----------



## whome20603

kris31280 said:


> So  (is there even a topic anymore?) What's a girl to do when Mr. All Wrong texts her, but it's not the right Mr. All Wrong, it's the really wrong Mr. All Wrong?



I don't understand the question (go figure) but is Mr. All Wrong all wrong all the time??


----------



## kris31280

whome20603 said:


> I don't understand the question (go figure) but is Mr. All Wrong all wrong all the time??


 See previous posts in this thread... if GG or myself are interested in someone, they are ALWAYS Mr. All Wrong, though Mr. All Wrong can sometimes be Mr. Right For the Moment until he becomes Mr. All Wrong again, and sometimes there's Mr. All Wrong But Not So Bad and then Mr. Really All Wrong.


----------



## kvj21075

kris31280 said:


> See previous posts in this thread... if GG or myself are interested in someone, they are ALWAYS Mr. All Wrong, though Mr. All Wrong can sometimes be Mr. Right For the Moment until he becomes Mr. All Wrong again, and sometimes there's Mr. All Wrong But Not So Bad and then Mr. Really All Wrong.


well, if they are ALL wrong, then its you guys. you guys are picking the wrong ones. its not thier fault.


----------



## whome20603

kris31280 said:


> See previous posts in this thread... if GG or myself are interested in someone, they are ALWAYS Mr. All Wrong, though Mr. All Wrong can sometimes be Mr. Right For the Moment until he becomes Mr. All Wrong again, and sometimes there's Mr. All Wrong But Not So Bad and then Mr. Really All Wrong.



Sounds like quite the predicament. Maybe you two should start hanging out at the library :shrug:



kvj21075 said:


> well, if they are ALL wrong, then its you guys. you guys are picking the wrong ones. its not thier fault.



You're bad


----------



## kris31280

kvj21075 said:


> well, if they are ALL wrong, then its you guys. you guys are picking the wrong ones. its not thier fault.


 It's an inside joke sweetie.


----------



## Crewdawg141

kris31280 said:


> So  (is there even a topic anymore?) What's a girl to do when Mr. All Wrong texts her, but it's not the right Mr. All Wrong, it's the really wrong Mr. All Wrong?



No there are a few of us Mr. Right's blathering back and forth because no Ms. Right's a chiming in.  So we have entertained ourselves!


----------



## kris31280

Crewdawg141 said:


> No there are a few of us Mr. Right's blathering back and forth because no Ms. Right's a chiming in.  So we have entertained ourselves!


 Every woman is a Ms. Right in her own mind, just like every man is a Mr. Right in his own mind.


----------



## girlygirl87

kvj21075 said:


> well, if they are ALL wrong, then its you guys. you guys are picking the wrong ones. its not thier fault.



No! its called they play Mr. Sweet and #### til you fall then he turns into a f**kin #######!


----------



## Black-Francis

girlygirl87 said:


> No! its called they play Mr. Sweet and #### til you fall then he turns into a f**kin #######!



::bitter::


----------



## girlygirl87

Black-Francis said:


> ::bitter::



HAHAHA 


SO?!?!?!?


----------



## kvj21075

girlygirl87 said:


> No! its called they play Mr. Sweet and #### til you fall then he turns into a f**kin #######!


seriosuly, u just pick the wrong men, its not your fault, its not their fault , u just pick the wrong ones :shrug: nothing t obe upset about


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> So  (is there even a topic anymore?) What's a girl to do when Mr. All Wrong texts her, but it's not the right Mr. All Wrong, it's the really wrong Mr. All Wrong?


this is when you re-read your question, realize that you are totally retarded, and either use your brain to do what you KNOW you should, or shut the #### up and make ur stupid mistakes and then cry about them later.



girlygirl87 said:


> No! its called they play Mr. Sweet and #### til you fall then he turns into a f**kin #######!


Yeah but see, here's the thing...you dumbazz chicks (no offense) fall for that guy, but your family, friends and his friends and basically everyone else all say "HES AN ####### DONT DATE HIM", yet you do anyway because he's "misunderstood".  Wrong, he's an ####### and most of the time if your friends and/or family are pissed that you're dating a certain person, it should really be sending you a message.

I hear chicks say that all the time.  "Well he was a jerk but he treats me great" or "my family/friends/etc won't talk to me cuz I'm dating him and think he's a jerk".  Unless your friends/family are jerks or just greedy for your time, that's a bigtime RED FLAG ALERT!  Love is blind, so you need to look through other people's eyes.  They aren't all wrong.



Mr. Incognito said:


> Boston Lager is on Ice  SEC can afford it


----------



## girlygirl87

Beta84 said:


> this is when you re-read your question, realize that you are totally retarded, and either use your brain to do what you KNOW you should, or shut the #### up and make ur stupid mistakes and then cry about them later.
> 
> 
> Yeah but see, here's the thing...you dumbazz chicks (no offense) fall for that guy, but your family, friends and his friends and basically everyone else all say "HES AN ####### DONT DATE HIM", yet you do anyway because he's "misunderstood".  Wrong, he's an ####### and most of the time if your friends and/or family are pissed that you're dating a certain person, it should really be sending you a message.
> 
> I hear chicks say that all the time.  "Well he was a jerk but he treats me great" or "my family/friends/etc won't talk to me cuz I'm dating him and think he's a jerk".  Unless your friends/family are jerks or just greedy for your time, that's a bigtime RED FLAG ALERT!  Love is blind, so you need to look through other people's eyes.  They aren't all wrong.



sadly.. everyone loved him at first... 

i do realize it was a bad and i feel sorry for the stupid ##### hes with now.. or do i feel sorry for him b/c within the next month she'll be smart to leave his ass b/c she doesnt want to feel with his bopolar ass anymore.. 




hahaha


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> this is when you re-read your question, realize that you are totally retarded, and either use your brain to do what you KNOW you should, or shut the #### up and make ur stupid mistakes and then cry about them later.



 You see, B?  This is why I keep you around... no one kicks my ass like you do.


----------



## Beta84

girlygirl87 said:


> sadly.. everyone loved him at first...
> 
> i do realize it was a bad and i feel sorry for the stupid ##### hes with now.. or do i feel sorry for him b/c within the next month she'll be smart to leave his ass b/c she doesnt want to feel with his bopolar ass anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha


well i wasn't necessarily pointing at your case, but there are plenty of times where it happens that way.  for yours, it's MUCH tougher to deal with since people only realized it after they got to know him better.  

and i dunno, if the ##### he's with right now is stupid like you're saying then maybe he'll stay with him for even longer than you did 





kris31280 said:


> You see, B?  This is why I keep you around... no one kicks my ass like you do.



  guess it's that soccer thing


----------



## Crewdawg141

Beta84 said:


> this is when you re-read your question, realize that you are totally retarded, and either use your brain to do what you KNOW you should, or shut the #### up and make ur stupid mistakes and then cry about them later.
> 
> 
> Yeah but see, here's the thing...you dumbazz chicks (no offense) fall for that guy, but your family, friends and his friends and basically everyone else all say "HES AN ####### DONT DATE HIM", yet you do anyway because he's "misunderstood".  Wrong, he's an ####### and most of the time if your friends and/or family are pissed that you're dating a certain person, it should really be sending you a message.
> 
> I hear chicks say that all the time.  "Well he was a jerk but he treats me great" or "my family/friends/etc won't talk to me cuz I'm dating him and think he's a jerk".  Unless your friends/family are jerks or just greedy for your time, that's a bigtime RED FLAG ALERT!  Love is blind, so you need to look through other people's eyes.  They aren't all wrong.



  It sounds like you and I talk to similar women!  It is always fun to be the guy on the "Girlfriend's List"!


----------



## kris31280

Crewdawg141 said:


> It sounds like you and I talk to similar women!  It is always fun to be the guy on the "Girlfriend's List"!


Sure it is!  You get to learn all about the inner psychosis of women (Pssst... I may lose my female card for telling you this... but we really have no freakin' idea what we want!)


----------



## Crewdawg141

kris31280 said:


> Sure it is!  You get to learn all about the inner psychosis of women (Pssst... I may lose my female card for telling you this... but we really have no freakin' idea what we want!)



DUH!   So I have learned!


----------



## kvj21075

kris31280 said:


> Sure it is!  You get to learn all about the inner psychosis of women (Pssst... I may lose my female card for telling you this... but we really have no freakin' idea what we want!)


women want candy, cream cheese, ham, captain morgan, presents, pretty things, good smelling men, and basset hounds  YW


----------



## kris31280

kvj21075 said:


> women want candy, cream cheese, ham, captain morgan, presents, pretty things, good smelling men, and basset hounds  YW



Hrm... No, Yes, No, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, No. :shrug:


----------



## jwwb2000

kvj21075 said:


> kvj want candy, cream cheese, ham, captain morgan, presents, pretty things, good smelling men, and basset hounds  YW



:fixed:

Not all women want those items you have listed.


----------



## Beta84

Crewdawg141 said:


> It sounds like you and I talk to similar women!  It is always fun to be the guy on the "Girlfriend's List"!






kvj21075 said:


> women want candy, cream cheese, ham, captain morgan, presents, pretty things, good smelling men, and basset hounds  YW


no...you're just a weirdo!  



kris31280 said:


> Hrm... No, Yes, No, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, No. :shrug:


no to candy, yes to cream cheese?  um ok.


----------



## kvj21075

jwwb2000 said:


> :fixed:
> 
> Not all women want those items you have listed.


it was a joke


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> Hrm... No, Yes, No, Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes, No. :shrug:



liar


----------



## Crewdawg141

kvj21075 said:


> women want candy, cream cheese, ham, captain morgan, presents, pretty things, good smelling men, and basset hounds  YW



And what are you doing with that cream cheese?


----------



## kris31280

Beta84 said:


> no to candy, yes to cream cheese?  um ok.



:shrug: I'm not really a big chocolate fan.



Black-Francis said:


> liar



Ok, Ok, you caught me BF... I really do want a Basset Hound. 



Crewdawg141 said:


> And what are you doing with that cream cheese?



Um... well... it's good in jello salad, stuffed in jalapenos to make poppers, on bagels, mixed with sour cream in a taco dip, with strawberries, and the list goes on.


----------



## Beta84

kris31280 said:


> :shrug: I'm not really a big chocolate fan.


I forgot that chocolate was the only kind of candy.  How silly of me.


----------



## ItalianScallion

tyky said:


> so what is your point?


Just an observation; People, _while at work_ spend amazing amounts of time on this forum...


----------



## ItalianScallion

Beta84 said:


> Arguing with crazy people = waste of time


Yeah, when I was 25 I thought I knew it all too...


----------



## smdavis65

ItalianScallion said:


> Yeah, when I was 25 I thought I knew it all too...



And now that you're 55 you still think you know it all?


----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> Just an observation; People, _while at work_ spend amazing amounts of time on this forum...


Breaks, lunch, or just a general lack of other stuff to do (I was actually busy most of the day so I didn't get on much!)...unless they work for the government, and then it doesn't really matter how much they're on the forums since they'll never be fired.



ItalianScallion said:


> Yeah, when I was 25 I thought I knew it all too...


I don't think I know it all.  In fact, I keep saying I don't know it all and just make the contention that you don't either.  You're the one who thinks he knows it all.



smdavis65 said:


> And now that you're 55 you still think you know it all?


Thinks?  No, he has 100% definitive proof.  Don't you read?  Books are always true!  I hope he pops out Dianetics tonight.


----------



## Black-Francis

ItalianScallion said:


> Just an observation; People, _while at work_ spend amazing amounts of time on this forum...



creepy


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> creepy



very


----------



## Mikeru

ItalianScallion said:


> Just an observation; People, _while at work_ spend amazing amounts of time on this forum...



I've noticed this too.  After a busy and productive day of work, I come here and look at the threads and see pages and pages of new posts in threads that all seem to have been made hours earlier in the day.  This is part of the reason I lack motivation to post frequently here is because traffic seems the heaviest during the times I'm not bored =\, and slowest during the hours I am... so I'll settle for lurking.


----------



## Crewdawg141

kris31280 said:


> :shrug: I'm not really a big chocolate fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Ok, you caught me BF... I really do want a Basset Hound.
> 
> 
> 
> Um... well... it's good in jello salad, stuffed in jalapenos to make poppers, on bagels, mixed with sour cream in a taco dip, with strawberries, and the list goes on.



I am happy to hear that you are limiting your use of cream cheese to the kitchen!  Do you batter and fry your poppers or bake them?


----------



## Crewdawg141

ItalianScallion said:


> Just an observation; People, _while at work_ spend amazing amounts of time on this forum...



I have to find creative ways to stay awake at my desk!


----------



## ItalianScallion

smdavis65 said:


> And now that you're 55 you still think you know it all?


HEY! Don't rush me! Not 55 until mid October TYVM...


Beta84 said:


> I don't think I know it all.  In fact, I keep saying I don't know it all and just make the contention that you don't either.  You're the one who thinks he knows it all.


No, I just know the guy who knows it all...


Black-Francis said:


> creepy





Beta84 said:


> very


Birds of a feather... 


Mikeru said:


> I've noticed this too.  After a busy and productive day of work, I come here and look at the threads and see pages and pages of new posts in threads that all seem to have been made hours earlier in the day.  This is part of the reason I lack motivation to post frequently here is because traffic seems the heaviest during the times I'm not bored =\, and slowest during the hours I am... so I'll settle for lurking.


I do late a night radio program so I'm up until 1am. I miss most of the morning stuff but the early birds do some serious posting by 7am here. 


Crewdawg141 said:


> I have to find creative ways to stay awake at my desk!


Never a dull moment here...


----------



## Black-Francis

ItalianScallion said:


> No, I just know the guy who knows it all...



creepy


----------



## kris31280

Crewdawg141 said:


> I am happy to hear that you are limiting your use of cream cheese to the kitchen!  Do you batter and fry your poppers or bake them?


Mostly I stuff the jalapenos with cream cheese and wrap them in bacon and then bake them.


----------



## Beta84

ItalianScallion said:


> Birds of a feather...mock together!!!





Black-Francis said:


> creepy



very


----------



## Ben_Dover

missme said:


> Is he out there?


----------



## Crewdawg141

kris31280 said:


> Mostly I stuff the jalapenos with cream cheese and wrap them in bacon and then bake them.



That sounds very interesting!  Do you season the cheese with anything?  Do you pre-fry the bacon to shorten the cooking time in the oven?


----------



## kris31280

Crewdawg141 said:


> That sounds very interesting!  Do you season the cheese with anything?  Do you pre-fry the bacon to shorten the cooking time in the oven?


Nope, nothing added to the cream cheese... although I prefer to use the pre whipped cream cheese because it spreads easier.  I don't precook the bacon either, cuz the whole thing bakes up in about 20 minutes anyway... less if you want the bacon more chewy, a little more if you want the bacon crispy.  Sometimes I make a spicy chocolate dipping sauce to go with them (I know, I know... bacon and chocolate?!??!) that goes over really well, once people get over their fear of combining the two.


----------



## Crewdawg141

kris31280 said:


> Nope, nothing added to the cream cheese... although I prefer to use the pre whipped cream cheese because it spreads easier.  I don't precook the bacon either, cuz the whole thing bakes up in about 20 minutes anyway... less if you want the bacon more chewy, a little more if you want the bacon crispy.  Sometimes I make a spicy chocolate dipping sauce to go with them (I know, I know... bacon and chocolate?!??!) that goes over really well, once people get over their fear of combining the two.



WOW!!!!!!!!!    That sounds delicious!


----------



## kris31280

Crewdawg141 said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!    That sounds delicious!


Heh... I'm a bigger girl... we know how to cook


----------



## Crewdawg141

kris31280 said:


> Heh... I'm a bigger girl... we know how to cook



Size does not determine if you can cook with flavor or not!  But it has been said in the past "Never trust a skinny Chef!"


----------



## kris31280

The funniest part is... I really don't like to eat my own cooking... it takes something out of it for me, it's more fun to cook for other people.


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> The funniest part is... I really don't like to eat my own cooking... it takes something out of it for me, it's more fun to cook for other people.



Thought you didn't eat chocolate....... :shrug:


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> Thought you didn't eat chocolate....... :shrug:


I said I'm not a big fan of chocolate... not that I haven't ever nor do I ever eat chocolate.  That being said... this spicy chocolate dipping sauce is super spicy so you don't really even notice it's chocolate :shrug:


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> I said I'm not a big fan of chocolate... not that I haven't ever nor do I ever eat chocolate.  That being said... this spicy chocolate dipping sauce is super spicy so you don't really even notice it's chocolate :shrug:



Can I smear it all over you and have Beta lick it off?


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> Can I smear it all over you and have Beta lick it off?


No.


----------



## Black-Francis

kris31280 said:


> No.



please


----------



## ItalianScallion

Black-Francis said:


> creepy


Nice avatar. There might be hope for you after all...


----------



## kris31280

Black-Francis said:


> please


Nyet.

And before you ask again...

Nine.

Non.

Negatory.

Absolutely not.

No freakin' way.

No.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Anyone notice how this thread went to 375 posts and the "Ms Right" one died after only 39 posts?
Guess that proves what we've all said on here; there just ain't many Ms Rights in So Md...


----------



## Beta84

Black-Francis said:


> Can I smear it all over you and have Beta lick it off?


hellz no!



ItalianScallion said:


> Nice avatar. There might be hope for you after all...


so you're OK with him basically mocking Jesus?


----------



## Black-Francis

Beta84 said:


> so you're OK with him basically mocking Jesus?



creepy


----------



## toppick08

Beta84 said:


> hellz no!
> 
> 
> so you're OK with him basically *mocking Jesus?*



Nothing new..........Alpha and Omega ............


----------



## The Scrambler

I still think Missme is very attractive and an honest girl.


----------



## The Scrambler

Whta exactly is an "MPD" or MDP ?


----------



## ItalianScallion

Beta84 said:


> so you're OK with him basically mocking Jesus?


No, but you folks do it all the time. What can I do about it? 


Wesley said:


> Whta exactly is an "MPD" or MDP ?


Missme...

And what exactly is "Whta"???


----------



## Crewdawg141

kris31280 said:


> The funniest part is... I really don't like to eat my own cooking... it takes something out of it for me, it's more fun to cook for other people.



Why is that?  I love to play in the kitchen, it gives me a chance to have fun while being indoors.  I usually end up with women that can't cook, so it works out for me at least.  I know that I love to eat so cooking is a necessary evil.


----------



## kris31280

Crewdawg141 said:


> Why is that?  I love to play in the kitchen, it gives me a chance to have fun while being indoors.  I usually end up with women that can't cook, so it works out for me at least.  I know that I love to eat so cooking is a necessary evil.


I don't know, I think it's got more to do with my personality than anything.  I get more joy out of watching someone eat something I created than if I ate it myself.  I'm more a giver than a receiver.


----------



## vanbells

Lol


----------



## adrenaline_2068

*Mr. Right*

I am here, a little late but Im here none the less.


----------

